# Pray for my Katy please.



## HereWeGoAgain

My little girl Katy had a Grand Mall seizure this morning and they suspect a brain tumor.
We had to leave her at the emergency pet hospital for further observation and treatment.
   She goes for her MRI and Ct Scan on Monday.
They said there is a strong possibility she'll need brain surgery to remove the tumor if possible.


----------



## skye

(((( My thoughts and prayers are with Girl Katy ))))


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Just lost my Buddy Cozmo about six months ago...
Not sure I can take another one.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

skye said:


> (((( My thoughts and prayers are with Girl Katy ))))



  Thanks Skye.
The wife and I are broken hearted right now.


----------



## Coyote

Prayers for your lovely Katie - I know what you must be going through   (((HUGS))))


----------



## The Great Goose

I prayed


----------



## saveliberty

Lord, help stooped dawg, hoomans love her.

- the cat

p.s.  If dawg needs new brain, keep me out of it. Amen


----------



## Carla_Danger

HereWeGoAgain said:


> My little girl Katy had a Grand Mall seizure this morning and they suspect a brain tumor.
> We had to leave her at the emergency pet hospital for further observation and treatment.
> She goes for her MRI and Ct Scan on Monday.
> They said there is a strong possibility she'll need brain surgery to remove the tumor if possible.
> View attachment 74110
> View attachment 74111






Poor Katy, I'm sure sorry to hear that.


----------



## S.J.

You got it, Bud.  Not many things worse than losing your best friend.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

S.J. said:


> You got it, Bud.  Not many things worse than losing your best friend.



  Thanks S.J.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

It really sucked!
She convulsed in my arms for about three minutes and we took her to the vet immediately. They got her stabilized and told us if it happened again to take her straight to the E room.
    We didnt get halfway home and she started seizing again.
We called to check on her after sitting at the E room for about three hours and they said she's up and wagging her tail.
   Hope thats a sign of things to come.


----------



## Pogo

All the Buddhist prayer flags on the porch have been advised.  All winds now howling for Katy. 

And FYI .... it's pretty windy out there.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Pogo said:


> All the Buddhist prayer flags on the porch have been advised.  All winds now howling for Katy.
> 
> And FYI .... it's pretty windy out there.



  Thanks Pogo.


----------



## aaronleland

I'm really sorry. I hope everything turns out okay. My heart and prayers go out to her. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Tresha91203

Prayers and good juju coming your way.


----------



## Alex.

Good thoughts and prayers for your baby.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

aaronleland said:


> I'm really sorry. I hope everything turns out okay. My heart and prayers go out to her. Please keep us updated.



  Thanks.
We're going to visit her in the morning and bring her some of her favorite treats.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Tresha91203 said:


> Prayers and good juju coming your way.



  Thanks Tresha.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Alex. said:


> Good thoughts and prayers for your baby.



  Appreciate it Alex.


----------



## Disir

I'm so sorry. I hope she's a whole lot better.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Disir said:


> I'm so sorry. I hope she's a whole lot better.



  Thanks Disir.
Where worried sick that she'll need the surgery and that she's strong enough to pull through it if she does.


----------



## Disir

That's pretty scary.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Disir said:


> That's pretty scary.



 Yeah...the wife and I have always agreed to go the extra mile for our pets at least once,costs be damned.
   I figure we owe them that for the years of love they've given us.


----------



## Grandma

Best wishes for Katy.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Grandma said:


> Best wishes for Katy.



  Thank you Grandma.
I have to hope all of these good wishes from USMB members will help make a difference.


----------



## Harry Dresden

hang in there Texas.....my wife is an epileptic,seizures can be pretty scary,but hopefully they will get them under control....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Harry Dresden said:


> hang in there Texas.....my wife is an epileptic,seizures can be pretty scary,but hopefully they will get them under control....



  Thanks Harry.
It's the brain tumor that scares the hell out of me.
   They did some initial xrays on her lungs and internals just to make sure she's a candidate for brain surgery,those came out good.
   Next is the MRI and CT scan to determine if it truly is a brain tumor.
Hopefully it's something that can be controlled by drugs.


----------



## Tilly

Get well, Katy. My hopes and prayers are with you, HWGA


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Tilly said:


> Get well, Katy. My hopes and prayers are with you, HWGA



  Thanks so much Tilly.
Everyone's best wishes mean a lot.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

My best wishes with you and your love ones and your girl...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> My best wishes with you and your love ones and your girl...



  Thanks Bruce.
We appreciate all the best wishes we can get right now.


----------



## Tilly

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get well, Katy. My hopes and prayers are with you, HWGA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much Tilly.
> Everyone's best wishes mean a lot.
Click to expand...

I know the pain of what you're going through, HGWA. But Vets can do wonderful things these days, so keep positive and I'll keep everything crossed for you


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Tilly said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get well, Katy. My hopes and prayers are with you, HWGA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much Tilly.
> Everyone's best wishes mean a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know the pain of what you're going through, HGWA. But Vets can do wonderful things these days, so keep positive and I'll keep everything crossed for you
Click to expand...


   Thanks again Tilly,your best wishes are very much appreciated.
It just sucks sitting here trying to eat a roast beef sandwich and she's not here begging for a bite.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Thanks everyone for all the well wishes for Little Booger,(Katy's nickname)
I'm going to hit the sack as it's been a long stressful day.
   And again thank you all for the best wishes.
I'll let her know everyone's cheering for her swift recovery.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

They let us take her home today because they thought it would be less stressful for her.
   We have to bring her back on Tuesday so the surgeon can take a look at her and decide on a course of action.

   She's zonked out at the moment since they gave her a sedative to make the ride home easier on her.




   And again thanks for the well wishes everyone.


----------



## Pogo

HereWeGoAgain said:


> They let us take her home today because they thought it would be less stressful for her.
> We have to bring her back on Tuesday so the surgeon can take a look at her and decide on a course of action.
> 
> She's zonked out at the moment since they gave her a sedative to make the ride home easier on her.
> View attachment 74183
> And again thanks for the well wishes everyone.



Is it a long ride?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Pogo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> They let us take her home today because they thought it would be less stressful for her.
> We have to bring her back on Tuesday so the surgeon can take a look at her and decide on a course of action.
> 
> She's zonked out at the moment since they gave her a sedative to make the ride home easier on her.
> View attachment 74183
> And again thanks for the well wishes everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it a long ride?
Click to expand...


  Only about ten miles.
But when we tried to take her home after they'd stabilized her at the vet clinic she started having trouble breathing halfway home.
   They attributed it to stress and the possibility of swelling in her throat from the seizure so the thought it best for her to wake up in her own bed.


----------



## The Great Goose

n Homer's Odyssey, Argos (/ˈɑːrɡɒs, -ɡəs/; Greek: Ἄργος) is Odysseus' faithful dog. After ten years fighting in Troy, followed by ten more years struggling to get home to Ithaca, Odysseus finally arrives at his homeland. In his absence, reckless suitors have taken over his house in hopes of marrying his wife Penelope. In order to secretly re-enter his house to ultimately spring a surprise attack on the suitors, Odysseus disguises himself as a beggar, and only his son Telemachus is told of his true identity. As Odysseus approaches his home, he finds Argos lying neglected on a pile of cow manure, infested with lice, old and very tired. This is a sharp contrast to the dog Odysseus left behind; Argos used to be known for his speed and strength and his superior tracking skills. Unlike everyone else, including Eumaeus, a lifelong friend, Argos recognizes Odysseus at once and he has just enough strength to drop his ears and wag his tail but cannot get up to greet his master. Unable to greet his beloved dog, as this would betray who he really was, Odysseus passes by (but not without shedding a tear) and enters his hall, and Argos dies. The simplicity of the relationship between Argos and Odysseus allows their reunion to be immediate and sincere.

Excerpt from the Odyssey

As they were speaking, a dog that had been lying asleep raised his head and pricked up his ears. This was Argos, whom Odysseus had bred before setting out for Troy, but he had never had any enjoyment from him. In the old days he used to be taken out by the young men when they went hunting wild goats, or deer, or hares, but now that his master was gone he was lying neglected on the heaps of mule and cow dung that lay in front of the stable doors till the men should come and draw it away to manure the great close; and he was full of fleas. As soon as he saw Odysseus standing there, he dropped his ears and wagged his tail, but he could not get close up to his master. When Odysseus saw the dog on the other side of the yard, dashed a tear from his eyes without Eumaeus seeing it, and said:

'Eumaeus, what a noble hound that is over yonder on the manure heap: his build is splendid; is he as fine a fellow as he looks, or is he only one of those dogs that come begging about a table, and are kept merely for show?'

'This dog,' answered Eumaeus, 'belonged to him who has died in a far country. If he were what he was when Odysseus left for Troy, he would soon show you what he could do. There was not a wild beast in the forest that could get away from him when he was once on its tracks. But now he has fallen on evil times, for his master is dead and gone, and the women take no care of him. Servants never do their work when their master's hand is no longer over them, for Zeus takes half the goodness out of a man when he makes a slave of him.'

So saying he entered the well-built mansion, and made straight for the riotous pretenders in the hall. But Argos passed into the darkness of death, now that he had fulfilled his destiny of faith and seen his master once more after twenty years.

—Homer, Odyssey, Book 17, lines 290-327


----------



## guno

May there only be good news on Monday


----------



## skye

HereWeGoAgain said:


> They let us take her home today because they thought it would be less stressful for her.
> We have to bring her back on Tuesday so the surgeon can take a look at her and decide on a course of action.
> 
> She's zonked out at the moment since they gave her a sedative to make the ride home easier on her.
> View attachment 74183
> And again thanks for the well wishes everyone.




May she be blessed ....many of us are praying for her and her recovery .....please give her a big hug for me.

((((Katy))))


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

My back is killing me!!! Carrying a 75lb dog around thats as flexible as a wet noodle ain't easy and in your mind as delicate as crystal.
    I have half a mind to steal some of her valium....just kidding.


----------



## Alex.

HereWeGoAgain said:


> My back is killing me!!! Carrying a 75lb dog around thats as flexible as a wet noodle ain't easy and in your mind as delicate as crystal.
> I have half a mind to steal some of her valium....just kidding.


That is love my friend. No weight is too heavy, you are a good man and the prayers keep flowing.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Alex. said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> My back is killing me!!! Carrying a 75lb dog around thats as flexible as a wet noodle ain't easy and in your mind as delicate as crystal.
> I have half a mind to steal some of her valium....just kidding.
> 
> 
> 
> That is love my friend. Not weight is too heavy, you are a good man and the prayers keep flowing.
Click to expand...


  Thanks Alex.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Well she woke up from her sedated nap and immediately started with her breathing problem. I was heartbroken thinking this may be the end.
  But once she realized she was home and in her own bed she laid back down and her breathing eased and she started sleeping naturally.
   Thanks for all your prayers I have to think they helped,she's doing much better.


----------



## skye

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Well she woke up from her sedated nap and immediately started with her breathing problem. I was heartbroken thinking this may be the end.
> But once she realized she was home and in her own bed she laid back down and her breathing eased and she started sleeping naturally.
> Thanks for all your prayers I have to think they helped,she's doing much better.




 YES!!!!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

skye said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well she woke up from her sedated nap and immediately started with her breathing problem. I was heartbroken thinking this may be the end.
> But once she realized she was home and in her own bed she laid back down and her breathing eased and she started sleeping naturally.
> Thanks for all your prayers I have to think they helped,she's doing much better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES!!!!!
Click to expand...


  I would have danced but I was afraid she might get excited.


----------



## skye

HereWeGoAgain said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well she woke up from her sedated nap and immediately started with her breathing problem. I was heartbroken thinking this may be the end.
> But once she realized she was home and in her own bed she laid back down and her breathing eased and she started sleeping naturally.
> Thanks for all your prayers I have to think they helped,she's doing much better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would have danced but I was afraid she might get excited.
Click to expand...



You can dance!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! she is not going to be afraid!!!!!   she will be happy and feel comforted!!!!!

(((Katy)))


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

skye said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well she woke up from her sedated nap and immediately started with her breathing problem. I was heartbroken thinking this may be the end.
> But once she realized she was home and in her own bed she laid back down and her breathing eased and she started sleeping naturally.
> Thanks for all your prayers I have to think they helped,she's doing much better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would have danced but I was afraid she might get excited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can dance!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! she is not going to be afraid!!!!!   she will be happy and feel comforted!!!!!
> 
> (((Katy)))
Click to expand...


   I wish!! The Doc said to keep her calm and no exercise for at least two weeks.
    I see a lot of couch time for me and Katy for the foreseeable future....but i'm good with that.


----------



## skye

HereWeGoAgain said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well she woke up from her sedated nap and immediately started with her breathing problem. I was heartbroken thinking this may be the end.
> But once she realized she was home and in her own bed she laid back down and her breathing eased and she started sleeping naturally.
> Thanks for all your prayers I have to think they helped,she's doing much better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would have danced but I was afraid she might get excited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can dance!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! she is not going to be afraid!!!!!   she will be happy and feel comforted!!!!!
> 
> (((Katy)))
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wish!! The Doc said to keep her calm and no exercise for at least two weeks.
> I see a lot of couch time for me and Katy for the foreseeable future....but i'm good with that.
Click to expand...




That's even better......couch time, watching TV.... having a quiet time!!!!!

Whatever it takes, but she must get better!!!!

And she will!


----------



## Gracie

I just now saw this. Of course I will pray for katy!
Seizures are a horrible thing to witness. 
I hope she gets better.


----------



## Coyote

HereWeGoAgain said:


> They let us take her home today because they thought it would be less stressful for her.
> We have to bring her back on Tuesday so the surgeon can take a look at her and decide on a course of action.
> 
> She's zonked out at the moment since they gave her a sedative to make the ride home easier on her.
> View attachment 74183
> And again thanks for the well wishes everyone.




She's beautiful


----------



## Coyote

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Well she woke up from her sedated nap and immediately started with her breathing problem. I was heartbroken thinking this may be the end.
> But once she realized she was home and in her own bed she laid back down and her breathing eased and she started sleeping naturally.
> Thanks for all your prayers I have to think they helped,she's doing much better.



She should be much more relaxed at home with her family - prayers that her next appointment goes well!


----------



## Zoom-boing

Wishing your Katy good test results tomorrow.  It's just awful when they get sick or hurt.  How old is she?  She's a good looking pup!  Give her lots of hugs and keep us updated.  So  sorry about you losing your Cozmo as well.  {hugs}


----------



## koshergrl

Praying for.katy...my dog is around eleven years old now...she has seizures once in a while. And she was very very sick a couple of years ago, I thought she was a goner..but she rallied and hasn't had any problems since, aside.from the occasional seizure. I hope you have the same result with your girl...nobodybreally knows why my dog seizes...it's not a tumor or if it is, she's had it all her life.


----------



## Coyote

A lot of times - epilepsy is idiopathic, no one knows what causes it and some dogs can go year with it well controlled.  There's a lot of new medications available now as well as the old standby's


----------



## Dhara

HereWeGoAgain said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> (((( My thoughts and prayers are with Girl Katy ))))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Skye.
> The wife and I are broken hearted right now.
Click to expand...

So sorry to hear about this.  Animal friends are family loved ones.


----------



## JakeStarkey

HereWeGoAgain said:


> My little girl Katy had a Grand Mall seizure this morning and they suspect a brain tumor.
> We had to leave her at the emergency pet hospital for further observation and treatment.
> She goes for her MRI and Ct Scan on Monday.
> They said there is a strong possibility she'll need brain surgery to remove the tumor if possible.
> View attachment 74110
> View attachment 74111


Katy is a beauty, and I am praying for her.


----------



## Alex.

My Chihuahua had  seizures her whole life, could not get a straight answer from the several vets I brought her to until her current vet who prescribed Phenobarbital. She has break through seizures every once in a great while but she is her normal beastie self otherwise. She is my shadow and never leaves my side. 

To think she was a rescue because her former owners did not want to deal with her and she was slated to die with a bunch of other dogs. I am truly the lucky one with her.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

JakeStarkey said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> My little girl Katy had a Grand Mall seizure this morning and they suspect a brain tumor.
> We had to leave her at the emergency pet hospital for further observation and treatment.
> She goes for her MRI and Ct Scan on Monday.
> They said there is a strong possibility she'll need brain surgery to remove the tumor if possible.
> View attachment 74110
> View attachment 74111
> 
> 
> 
> Katy is a beauty, and I am praying for her.
Click to expand...


  Thank you Jake.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

She's up and walking around but she's still a little out of it.
I only hope it's the sedatives and not brain damage or a tumor.
    Time will tell I guess.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Zoom-boing said:


> Wishing your Katy good test results tomorrow.  It's just awful when they get sick or hurt.  How old is she?  She's a good looking pup!  Give her lots of hugs and keep us updated.  So  sorry about you losing your Cozmo as well.  {hugs}



   She's ten,which for a Boxer is a pretty advanced age.
Cozmo made it to fourteen which is almost unheard of for a Boxer.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Coyote said:


> A lot of times - epilepsy is idiopathic, no one knows what causes it and some dogs can go year with it well controlled.  There's a lot of new medications available now as well as the old standby's



     They put her on Keppra,which is one of the latest and it's supposed to be easy on the kidneys,which for an old Boxer is very important since they tend to have kidney problems late in life.


----------



## Gracie

This is a "prayer" thread, so I will refrain. I just hope your Katy does better than Gracie did.
Prayers will continue for you.


----------



## strollingbones

the pain of finding one of our loved one has reached the end of the line.....i hope you have a decent vet who will give you excellent advice....letting go is one of the hardest things in the world....hope can be cruel at times....especially when we know the end is near and we just want to push it back.....at this point....your feeling and your wives feeling do not matter.....how is katy doing?  how is she handling this?  I had a dog that seizures, it was so hard on him.  Sometimes the thought of letting go is much worse than the act of letting go....and I have been where you are....I begged a vet to save my cat....I had just lost jake after a decade or more...and suddenly I was faced with the loss of another beloved pet....i stood and cried....begging for his life....i was lucky.....not all are....
sometimes you have to let go and then face that....i will never have another one.....then face the act of loving another one again.....it will take time...i wish katy the best....and i hope you have the strength to realize what is best for you ...may not be best for her.....good luck...


----------



## Geaux4it

HereWeGoAgain said:


> My little girl Katy had a Grand Mall seizure this morning and they suspect a brain tumor.
> We had to leave her at the emergency pet hospital for further observation and treatment.
> She goes for her MRI and Ct Scan on Monday.
> They said there is a strong possibility she'll need brain surgery to remove the tumor if possible.
> View attachment 74110
> View attachment 74111



Sorry to hear about your family member.

After 13 years, we had to put our Makali'i down last Tuesday night. He to started having multiple seizures. 

Wish you and your friend the best

-Geaux


----------



## Alex.

Geaux4it said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> My little girl Katy had a Grand Mall seizure this morning and they suspect a brain tumor.
> We had to leave her at the emergency pet hospital for further observation and treatment.
> She goes for her MRI and Ct Scan on Monday.
> They said there is a strong possibility she'll need brain surgery to remove the tumor if possible.
> View attachment 74110
> View attachment 74111
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about your family member.
> 
> After 13 years, we had to put our Makali'i down last Tuesday night. He to started having multiple seizures.
> 
> Wish you and your friend the best
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...

Sorry for your loss Geaux4it


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

strollingbones said:


> the pain of finding one of our loved one has reached the end of the line.....i hope you have a decent vet who will give you excellent advice....letting go is one of the hardest things in the world....hope can be cruel at times....especially when we know the end is near and we just want to push it back.....at this point....your feeling and your wives feeling do not matter.....how is katy doing?  how is she handling this?  I had a dog that seizures, it was so hard on him.  Sometimes the thought of letting go is much worse than the act of letting go....and I have been where you are....I begged a vet to save my cat....I had just lost jake after a decade or more...and suddenly I was faced with the loss of another beloved pet....i stood and cried....begging for his life....i was lucky.....not all are....
> sometimes you have to let go and then face that....i will never have another one.....then face the act of loving another one again.....it will take time...i wish katy the best....and i hope you have the strength to realize what is best for you ...may not be best for her.....good luck...



   We discussed all the options including putting her down.
The vet said she was still healthy enough to live many more years if we can control the seizures.
   Having put previous pets to sleep when they had no chance at a normal life I know when it's time and she's not there yet.
    She was up this morning and other than still being a little worn out she's her old self.
   Of course she has that uncanny ability to separate her pills from the ham it was rolled up in.
    Personally I think she just wanted more ham because she eventually ate the pills as well.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Geaux4it said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> My little girl Katy had a Grand Mall seizure this morning and they suspect a brain tumor.
> We had to leave her at the emergency pet hospital for further observation and treatment.
> She goes for her MRI and Ct Scan on Monday.
> They said there is a strong possibility she'll need brain surgery to remove the tumor if possible.
> View attachment 74110
> View attachment 74111
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about your family member.
> 
> After 13 years, we had to put our Makali'i down last Tuesday night. He to started having multiple seizures.
> 
> Wish you and your friend the best
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...


   Yeah it royally sucks when that day comes.
All you can do is remember the good times.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Gracie said:


> This is a "prayer" thread, so I will refrain. I just hope your Katy does better than Gracie did.
> Prayers will continue for you.



  Best wishes are just fine.


----------



## Alex.

HereWeGoAgain said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> the pain of finding one of our loved one has reached the end of the line.....i hope you have a decent vet who will give you excellent advice....letting go is one of the hardest things in the world....hope can be cruel at times....especially when we know the end is near and we just want to push it back.....at this point....your feeling and your wives feeling do not matter.....how is katy doing?  how is she handling this?  I had a dog that seizures, it was so hard on him.  Sometimes the thought of letting go is much worse than the act of letting go....and I have been where you are....I begged a vet to save my cat....I had just lost jake after a decade or more...and suddenly I was faced with the loss of another beloved pet....i stood and cried....begging for his life....i was lucky.....not all are....
> sometimes you have to let go and then face that....i will never have another one.....then face the act of loving another one again.....it will take time...i wish katy the best....and i hope you have the strength to realize what is best for you ...may not be best for her.....good luck...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We discussed all the options including putting her down.
> The vet said she was still healthy enough to live many more years if we can control the seizures.
> Having put previous pets to sleep when they had no chance at a normal life I know when it's time and she's not there yet.
> She was up this morning and other than still being a little worn out she's her old self.
> Of course she has that uncanny ability to separate her pills from the ham it was rolled up in.
> Personally I think she just wanted more ham because she eventually ate the pills as well.
Click to expand...



I have tried the ham, marshmallows etc

This stuff works best for me


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Alex. said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> the pain of finding one of our loved one has reached the end of the line.....i hope you have a decent vet who will give you excellent advice....letting go is one of the hardest things in the world....hope can be cruel at times....especially when we know the end is near and we just want to push it back.....at this point....your feeling and your wives feeling do not matter.....how is katy doing?  how is she handling this?  I had a dog that seizures, it was so hard on him.  Sometimes the thought of letting go is much worse than the act of letting go....and I have been where you are....I begged a vet to save my cat....I had just lost jake after a decade or more...and suddenly I was faced with the loss of another beloved pet....i stood and cried....begging for his life....i was lucky.....not all are....
> sometimes you have to let go and then face that....i will never have another one.....then face the act of loving another one again.....it will take time...i wish katy the best....and i hope you have the strength to realize what is best for you ...may not be best for her.....good luck...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We discussed all the options including putting her down.
> The vet said she was still healthy enough to live many more years if we can control the seizures.
> Having put previous pets to sleep when they had no chance at a normal life I know when it's time and she's not there yet.
> She was up this morning and other than still being a little worn out she's her old self.
> Of course she has that uncanny ability to separate her pills from the ham it was rolled up in.
> Personally I think she just wanted more ham because she eventually ate the pills as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried the ham, marshmallows etc
> 
> This stuff works best for me
Click to expand...


  Appreciate it.
I'll definitely give it a shot.


----------



## strollingbones

peanut butter......i hate to say it....put i just coat the pills in peanut butter...thor is easy....he has taken pills all his damned life nearly......the others demand the peanut butter wrap....i tried greenies etc....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

strollingbones said:


> peanut butter......i hate to say it....put i just coat the pills in peanut butter...thor is easy....he has taken pills all his damned life nearly......the others demand the peanut butter wrap....i tried greenies etc....



  I think I have the only dog on the planet that wont eat the stuff.


----------



## skye

How is  she today, HereWeGoAgain??

Is she better?????


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

skye said:


> How is  she today, HereWeGoAgain??
> 
> Is she better?????



   She's doing really good!!
 She's eating twice a day and getting around just fine.
    She is a little slow but the vet said to expect it due to the Keppra.


----------



## skye

HereWeGoAgain said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is  she today, HereWeGoAgain??
> 
> Is she better?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's doing really good!!
> She's eating twice a day and getting around just fine.
> She is a little slow but the vet said to expect it due to the Keppra.
Click to expand...


Excellent news!!!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

koshergrl said:


> So tooling through this thread, I see HWGA only thanks and acknowledges those he agrees with on the board.
> 
> What a jackass.



   Thats the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard.
I can assure you I disagree with Pogo and Starkey on a regular basis.
   You can go fuck yourself.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

koshergrl said:


> So tooling through this thread, I see HWGA only thanks and acknowledges those he agrees with on the board.
> 
> What a jackass.



  Oh yeah...I left out Bones,Bruce and aaron. 
 The only person who didnt offer support in this thread was you.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

koshergrl said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> So tooling through this thread, I see HWGA only thanks and acknowledges those he agrees with on the board.
> 
> What a jackass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard.
> I can assure you I disagree with Pogo and Starkey on a regular basis.
> You can go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure you do.
> And no thank you.
Click to expand...


  You're just flat out wrong.


----------



## Toro

I told my dog about Katy, and this is what he said;

Ruff!  Ruff!  Ruff!  Ruff!

Which means, "I hope Katy gets better real soon so we can play one day!"

Or "Can I have that piece of chicken?"

It's one or the other. 

I hope your pup is doing better.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

koshergrl said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> So tooling through this thread, I see HWGA only thanks and acknowledges those he agrees with on the board.
> 
> What a jackass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah...I left out Bones,Bruce and aaron.
> The only person who didnt offer support in this thread was you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I offered up prayers and posted 2x in way of support. You went through and thanked every poster who posted, and responded to their comments, except for me and zoom boing...and you actually responded to zoom boing, though you didn't thank the post.
> 
> You're a partisan hack, you even carry your bitter hatred into the threads you start specifically to gain support for your poor animals. What a loser.
Click to expand...


   I scrolled through the whole thread and came across one.
Excuse the fuck out of me for missing it I've been a little preoccupied. And if you had the memory retention of a turnip you'd remember that we pretty much agree politically on all levels.
    What a shallow piece of shit to even bring it up.
 Oh...I thanked your post. Happy now?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Toro said:


> I told my dog about Katy, and this is what he said;
> 
> Ruff!  Ruff!  Ruff!  Ruff!
> 
> Which means, "I hope Katy gets better real soon so we can play one day!"
> 
> Or "Can I have that piece of chicken?"
> 
> It's one or the other.
> 
> I hope your pup is doing better.



  Thanks Toro.
 She's doing much better.


----------



## Zoom-boing

koshergrl said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> So tooling through this thread, I see HWGA only thanks and acknowledges those he agrees with on the board.
> 
> What a jackass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah...I left out Bones,Bruce and aaron.
> The only person who didnt offer support in this thread was you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I offered up prayers and posted 2x in way of support. You went through and thanked every poster who posted, and responded to their comments, except for me and zoom boing...and you actually responded to zoom boing, though you didn't thank the post.
> 
> You're a partisan hack, you even carry your bitter hatred into the threads you start specifically to gain support for your poor animals. What a loser.
Click to expand...


I dont' care if he thanked me or not.  I hope his dog is okay.  Geez, kg.


----------



## Alex.

How is Katy doing? Some people make their own pill wrapping. It took too much time. Ask your vet and you may even get it cheaper.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Geaux4it said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> My little girl Katy had a Grand Mall seizure this morning and they suspect a brain tumor.
> We had to leave her at the emergency pet hospital for further observation and treatment.
> She goes for her MRI and Ct Scan on Monday.
> They said there is a strong possibility she'll need brain surgery to remove the tumor if possible.
> View attachment 74110
> View attachment 74111
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about your family member.
> 
> After 13 years, we had to put our Makali'i down last Tuesday night. He to started having multiple seizures.
> 
> Wish you and your friend the best
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...


So sorry, G.  We all know going in we'll likely out live them but it is so hard when it's their time to go.  {hugs}


----------



## koshergrl

HereWeGoAgain said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> So tooling through this thread, I see HWGA only thanks and acknowledges those he agrees with on the board.
> 
> What a jackass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah...I left out Bones,Bruce and aaron.
> The only person who didnt offer support in this thread was you.
Click to expand...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Zoom-boing said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> So tooling through this thread, I see HWGA only thanks and acknowledges those he agrees with on the board.
> 
> What a jackass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah...I left out Bones,Bruce and aaron.
> The only person who didnt offer support in this thread was you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I offered up prayers and posted 2x in way of support. You went through and thanked every poster who posted, and responded to their comments, except for me and zoom boing...and you actually responded to zoom boing, though you didn't thank the post.
> 
> You're a partisan hack, you even carry your bitter hatred into the threads you start specifically to gain support for your poor animals. What a loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont' care if he thanked me or not.  I hope his dog is okay.  Geez, kg.
Click to expand...


  Sorry Zoom,I didnt mean to be an ass I just missed your post.
Thanks for your support.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

koshergrl said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> So tooling through this thread, I see HWGA only thanks and acknowledges those he agrees with on the board.
> 
> What a jackass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah...I left out Bones,Bruce and aaron.
> The only person who didnt offer support in this thread was you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I offered up prayers and posted 2x in way of support. You went through and thanked every poster who posted, and responded to their comments, except for me and zoom boing...and you actually responded to zoom boing, though you didn't thank the post.
> 
> You're a partisan hack, you even carry your bitter hatred into the threads you start specifically to gain support for your poor animals. What a loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont' care if he thanked me or not.  I hope his dog is okay.  Geez, kg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It pisses me off. I actually put out the effort to say a prayer for him and post a couple of posts calculated to give him comfort, and I see he responds to every other poster...except me.
> 
> Makes me wish I hadn't bothered.
Click to expand...


  Fine by me. And I didnt know prayers came with a price tag.


----------



## boedicca

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I told my dog about Katy, and this is what he said;
> 
> Ruff!  Ruff!  Ruff!  Ruff!
> 
> Which means, "I hope Katy gets better real soon so we can play one day!"
> 
> Or "Can I have that piece of chicken?"
> 
> It's one or the other.
> 
> I hope your pup is doing better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Toro.
> She's doing much better.
Click to expand...



I'm glad she's doing better, friendo.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

koshergrl said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> So tooling through this thread, I see HWGA only thanks and acknowledges those he agrees with on the board.
> 
> What a jackass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah...I left out Bones,Bruce and aaron.
> The only person who didnt offer support in this thread was you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 74281 View attachment 74282
Click to expand...


  Are you drunk?
You claimed I only thanked those I agree with.
Trust me,I dont agree with Bones or Bruce about much of anything politically.
    Thanks for making my point again.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

boedicca said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I told my dog about Katy, and this is what he said;
> 
> Ruff!  Ruff!  Ruff!  Ruff!
> 
> Which means, "I hope Katy gets better real soon so we can play one day!"
> 
> Or "Can I have that piece of chicken?"
> 
> It's one or the other.
> 
> I hope your pup is doing better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Toro.
> She's doing much better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad she's doing better, friendo.
Click to expand...


    Appreciate it.


----------



## Alex.

We are all in this together, this thread exposes that tender part of us that loves our animals. I do not know if I would have thanked everyone or that is really would have mattered. I know I would have not slept, been crazed about my dog and would have felt comfort by just coming here and reading these kinds thoughts.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Alex. said:


> How is Katy doing? Some people make their own pill wrapping. It took too much time. Ask your vet and you may even get it cheaper.



    She's doing great.
 I ordered some of the stuff you recommended so we'll see how it goes.
     Might just go with ground beef,she loves the stuff and it's easy to shape.
  And she doesnt bother to chew it so the chance of her discovering the pill are pretty much nil.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

koshergrl said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah...I left out Bones,Bruce and aaron.
> The only person who didnt offer support in this thread was you.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I offered up prayers and posted 2x in way of support. You went through and thanked every poster who posted, and responded to their comments, except for me and zoom boing...and you actually responded to zoom boing, though you didn't thank the post.
> 
> You're a partisan hack, you even carry your bitter hatred into the threads you start specifically to gain support for your poor animals. What a loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont' care if he thanked me or not.  I hope his dog is okay.  Geez, kg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It pisses me off. I actually put out the effort to say a prayer for him and post a couple of posts calculated to give him comfort, and I see he responds to every other poster...except me.
> 
> Makes me wish I hadn't bothered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fine by me. And I didnt know prayers came with a price tag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't. I should have just prayed for the dog and not posted squat. When I noticed your obvious shun was when I came back to see how she was doing, and saw that you had systematically thanked and/or responded to every other poster in the thread.
> 
> Which made me feel like an idiot for posting anything in your thread. I won't do so again.
Click to expand...


  No worries,you're now on ignore.


----------



## ChrisL

Sorry about your pup.  Positive thoughts being sent her way.  I hope she makes a full recovery.


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry. I hope she's a whole lot better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Disir.
> Where worried sick that she'll need the surgery and that she's strong enough to pull through it if she does.
Click to expand...


When is she having the surgery?  Do you know yet?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> Sorry about your pup.  Positive thoughts being sent her way.  I hope she makes a full recovery.



  Thanks Chris she's doing much better.
Hoping the consultation with the surgeon tomorrow will be a no surgery recommendation.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry. I hope she's a whole lot better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Disir.
> Where worried sick that she'll need the surgery and that she's strong enough to pull through it if she does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When is she having the surgery?  Do you know yet?
Click to expand...


  Next post


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> They let us take her home today because they thought it would be less stressful for her.
> We have to bring her back on Tuesday so the surgeon can take a look at her and decide on a course of action.
> 
> She's zonked out at the moment since they gave her a sedative to make the ride home easier on her.
> View attachment 74183
> And again thanks for the well wishes everyone.



Aww.  The poor sweet girl.  At least you were able to have her back at home where she feels comfortable.


----------



## koshergrl

HereWeGoAgain said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I offered up prayers and posted 2x in way of support. You went through and thanked every poster who posted, and responded to their comments, except for me and zoom boing...and you actually responded to zoom boing, though you didn't thank the post.
> 
> You're a partisan hack, you even carry your bitter hatred into the threads you start specifically to gain support for your poor animals. What a loser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont' care if he thanked me or not.  I hope his dog is okay.  Geez, kg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It pisses me off. I actually put out the effort to say a prayer for him and post a couple of posts calculated to give him comfort, and I see he responds to every other poster...except me.
> 
> Makes me wish I hadn't bothered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fine by me. And I didnt know prayers came with a price tag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't. I should have just prayed for the dog and not posted squat. When I noticed your obvious shun was when I came back to see how she was doing, and saw that you had systematically thanked and/or responded to every other poster in the thread.
> 
> Which made me feel like an idiot for posting anything in your thread. I won't do so again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No worries,you're now on ignore.
Click to expand...

 
Oh, good. Now you won't have to lie so much when you get caught being an asswipe.

I had you on ignore, sadly you're one of the ones that got bumped off my ignore list, and I didn't notice until I got tricked into responding to you....


----------



## ChrisL

koshergrl said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont' care if he thanked me or not.  I hope his dog is okay.  Geez, kg.
> 
> 
> 
> It pisses me off. I actually put out the effort to say a prayer for him and post a couple of posts calculated to give him comfort, and I see he responds to every other poster...except me.
> 
> Makes me wish I hadn't bothered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fine by me. And I didnt know prayers came with a price tag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't. I should have just prayed for the dog and not posted squat. When I noticed your obvious shun was when I came back to see how she was doing, and saw that you had systematically thanked and/or responded to every other poster in the thread.
> 
> Which made me feel like an idiot for posting anything in your thread. I won't do so again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No worries,you're now on ignore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, good. Now you won't have to lie so much when you get caught being an asswipe.
> 
> I had you on ignore, sadly you're one of the ones that got bumped off my ignore list, and I didn't notice until I got tricked into responding to you....
Click to expand...


Lighten up, will ya?  He's going through a difficult time right now.  Did you respond to the thread to get "likes" or something?  Stop acting like a nut bar.


----------



## ChrisL

The fuck is wrong with some people, I do not know.  Lunacy abounds.  Lol.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> It pisses me off. I actually put out the effort to say a prayer for him and post a couple of posts calculated to give him comfort, and I see he responds to every other poster...except me.
> 
> Makes me wish I hadn't bothered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine by me. And I didnt know prayers came with a price tag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't. I should have just prayed for the dog and not posted squat. When I noticed your obvious shun was when I came back to see how she was doing, and saw that you had systematically thanked and/or responded to every other poster in the thread.
> 
> Which made me feel like an idiot for posting anything in your thread. I won't do so again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No worries,you're now on ignore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, good. Now you won't have to lie so much when you get caught being an asswipe.
> 
> I had you on ignore, sadly you're one of the ones that got bumped off my ignore list, and I didn't notice until I got tricked into responding to you....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lighten up, will ya?  He's going through a difficult time right now.  Did you respond to the thread to get "likes" or something?  Stop acting like a nut bar.
Click to expand...


  To be honest I was kind of shocked by her response.
We've always got along just fine.


----------



## Gracie

Gracie said:


> This is a "prayer" thread, so I will refrain. I just hope your Katy does better than Gracie did.
> Prayers will continue for you.


To explain this post..since I see some have taken it to some other weird realm and I hope nobody thought I was as well.....Gracie had the same problem, but did NOT make it. Which is why I said I would refrain. I didn't want to bum herewegoagain out. THAT is what I meant. Nothing more.

(BTW...she had a brain tumor but the vet thought it was epilepsy.)

Still sending prayers for katy.


----------



## Gracie

Geaux4it said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> My little girl Katy had a Grand Mall seizure this morning and they suspect a brain tumor.
> We had to leave her at the emergency pet hospital for further observation and treatment.
> She goes for her MRI and Ct Scan on Monday.
> They said there is a strong possibility she'll need brain surgery to remove the tumor if possible.
> View attachment 74110
> View attachment 74111
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about your family member.
> 
> After 13 years, we had to put our Makali'i down last Tuesday night. He to started having multiple seizures.
> 
> Wish you and your friend the best
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...

Too many dogs are having seizures. I've been wondering if its in the water. So now my 2 dogs I have left get bottled water.


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fine by me. And I didnt know prayers came with a price tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't. I should have just prayed for the dog and not posted squat. When I noticed your obvious shun was when I came back to see how she was doing, and saw that you had systematically thanked and/or responded to every other poster in the thread.
> 
> Which made me feel like an idiot for posting anything in your thread. I won't do so again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No worries,you're now on ignore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, good. Now you won't have to lie so much when you get caught being an asswipe.
> 
> I had you on ignore, sadly you're one of the ones that got bumped off my ignore list, and I didn't notice until I got tricked into responding to you....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lighten up, will ya?  He's going through a difficult time right now.  Did you respond to the thread to get "likes" or something?  Stop acting like a nut bar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be honest I was kind of shocked by her response.
> We've always got along just fine.
Click to expand...


Bipolar?


----------



## Gracie

HereWeGoAgain said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> peanut butter......i hate to say it....put i just coat the pills in peanut butter...thor is easy....he has taken pills all his damned life nearly......the others demand the peanut butter wrap....i tried greenies etc....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have the only dog on the planet that wont eat the stuff.
Click to expand...

Ha Ha! I stuck Gracie's pills in mini marshmellows. When she started getting wise to that, I hid it in a piece of cheese but I would give her a regular pill free piece FIRST, then give the other 2 dogs a piece of cheese...all in front of her...then give her another piece with the pill in it and say "hurry! Dey Gonna Get It!" (yes, my dogs unnerstan baby talk) and she would gobble it thinking they would take it from her.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Gracie said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a "prayer" thread, so I will refrain. I just hope your Katy does better than Gracie did.
> Prayers will continue for you.
> 
> 
> 
> To explain this post..since I see some have taken it to some other weird realm and I hope nobody thought I was as well.....Gracie had the same problem, but did NOT make it. Which is why I said I would refrain. I didn't want to bum herewegoagain out. THAT is what I meant. Nothing more.
> 
> (BTW...she had a brain tumor but the vet thought it was epilepsy.)
> 
> Still sending prayers for katy.
Click to expand...


  I knew exactly what you meant.
No problems on my end at all. Thanks for the well wishes.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Gracie said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> peanut butter......i hate to say it....put i just coat the pills in peanut butter...thor is easy....he has taken pills all his damned life nearly......the others demand the peanut butter wrap....i tried greenies etc....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have the only dog on the planet that wont eat the stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha Ha! I stuck Gracie's pills in mini marshmellows. When she started getting wise to that, I hid it in a piece of cheese but I would give her a regular pill free piece FIRST, then give the other 2 dogs a piece of cheese...all in front of her...then give her another piece with the pill in it and say "hurry! Dey Gonna Get It!" (yes, my dogs unnerstan baby talk) and she would gobble it thinking they would take it from her.
Click to expand...


  Sneaky.


----------



## Gracie

You are lucky in the fact that your vet has access to do ct scans and mri's and stuff. 

(Edited cuz I started doing what I said I would not do. POSITIVE THOUGHTS only for Katy!)


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Well apparently I missed some of the conversation at the vet/hospital.
The wife says they want to leave things alone and see if the anti seizure medication will control things so they can avoid the stress of surgery.
    While grateful I hate the idea of there being a tumor and not trying to remove it,but then the stress of surgery could kill her.


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Well apparently I missed some of the conversation at the vet/hospital.
> The wife says they want to leave things alone and see if the anti seizure medication will control things so they can avoid the stress of surgery.
> While grateful I hate the idea of there being a tumor and not trying to remove it,but then the stress of surgery could kill her.



It may be just a benign tumor.  It might be growing a very slow rate, so the anti-seizure meds might be enough to control any untoward symptoms.    Fingers crossed!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well apparently I missed some of the conversation at the vet/hospital.
> The wife says they want to leave things alone and see if the anti seizure medication will control things so they can avoid the stress of surgery.
> While grateful I hate the idea of there being a tumor and not trying to remove it,but then the stress of surgery could kill her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may be just a benign tumor.  It might be growing a very slow rate, so the anti-seizure meds might be enough to control any untoward symptoms.    Fingers crossed!
Click to expand...


  Thats my hope. 
Boxers are usually good for ten years and she's there now.
   But three of our four have beaten those odds one all the way to fourteen years. Here's to hoping.


----------



## Coyote

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Well apparently I missed some of the conversation at the vet/hospital.
> The wife says they want to leave things alone and see if the anti seizure medication will control things so they can avoid the stress of surgery.
> While grateful I hate the idea of there being a tumor and not trying to remove it,but then the stress of surgery could kill her.



I'm not sure if I missed anything - do they know for SURE she has a brain tumor?  A friend of mine has an elderly aussie who was exhibiting neurological deficits - they thought a brain tumor, she treated Dancer with steroids, and anti-seizure medication and it's been a year.  She also did physical therapy to help with her proprioception because she was having coordination problems.  She's has mini-seizures but all in all she's doing remarkedly well and they no longer think it's a brain tumour but some other neuro thing.

The thing is....it's hard to know, hard to predict.  Boxers are sweet dogs, but their lifespan is sadly too short for their souls and cancer ranks high in the breed .  Do what you can to make every day the fullest and bestest for her because you don't know how long she will have with you - and it may be long.  When my dog of dogs, the one who left a hole in my heart that has yet to fill - was declining, a friend reminded me - I've already had 3 extra years I  never thought to have (due to physical therapy keeping him mobile) - every day is a blessing and a gift.  He owes me nothing.  With Katie - every day is a blessing, and you are blessed to greet each morning with her lovely soul and silly smile.  Enjoy it - and hug her and kiss her - she may surprise you yet


----------



## Coyote

And keep posting pictures of her Herewegoagain....she's lovely


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well apparently I missed some of the conversation at the vet/hospital.
> The wife says they want to leave things alone and see if the anti seizure medication will control things so they can avoid the stress of surgery.
> While grateful I hate the idea of there being a tumor and not trying to remove it,but then the stress of surgery could kill her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may be just a benign tumor.  It might be growing a very slow rate, so the anti-seizure meds might be enough to control any untoward symptoms.    Fingers crossed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats my hope.
> Boxers are usually good for ten years and she's there now.
> But three of our four have beaten those odds one all the way to fourteen years. Here's to hoping.
Click to expand...


Oh, after reading some sad dog poems, seeing the pictures of Katie, and seeing (reading) how much you love your baby . . . 

I love Boxers too.  They are so sweet and friendly and playful.  

Keep your hopes up.  Having a positive attitude will help her too, I really believe that.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Coyote said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well apparently I missed some of the conversation at the vet/hospital.
> The wife says they want to leave things alone and see if the anti seizure medication will control things so they can avoid the stress of surgery.
> While grateful I hate the idea of there being a tumor and not trying to remove it,but then the stress of surgery could kill her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if I missed anything - do they know for SURE she has a brain tumor?  A friend of mine has an elderly aussie who was exhibiting neurological deficits - they thought a brain tumor, she treated Dancer with steroids, and anti-seizure medication and it's been a year.  She also did physical therapy to help with her proprioception because she was having coordination problems.  She's has mini-seizures but all in all she's doing remarkedly well and they no longer think it's a brain tumour but some other neuro thing.
> 
> The thing is....it's hard to know, hard to predict.  Boxers are sweet dogs, but their lifespan is sadly too short for their souls and cancer ranks high in the breed .  Do what you can to make every day the fullest and bestest for her because you don't know how long she will have with you - and it may be long.  When my dog of dogs, the one who left a hole in my heart that has yet to fill - was declining, a friend reminded me - I've already had 3 extra years I  never thought to have (due to physical therapy keeping him mobile) - every day is a blessing and a gift.  He owes me nothing.  With Katie - every day is a blessing, and you are blessed to greet each morning with her lovely soul and silly smile.  Enjoy it - and hug her and kiss her - she may surprise you yet
Click to expand...


  They feel confident it is a tumor based on the symptoms and she was to go get a CT/MRI tomorrow to confirm it.
  I'm okay with letting it ride with the Keppra and keeping an eye on her since i'm with her pretty much all day everyday.
   And yeah it takes a long time to get over the loss no doubt. Hell,I still miss my dogs from childhood and the three the wife and I've lost line our mantel in the form of ashes.
   A day doesnt go by that I dont look up and remember them.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well apparently I missed some of the conversation at the vet/hospital.
> The wife says they want to leave things alone and see if the anti seizure medication will control things so they can avoid the stress of surgery.
> While grateful I hate the idea of there being a tumor and not trying to remove it,but then the stress of surgery could kill her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may be just a benign tumor.  It might be growing a very slow rate, so the anti-seizure meds might be enough to control any untoward symptoms.    Fingers crossed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats my hope.
> Boxers are usually good for ten years and she's there now.
> But three of our four have beaten those odds one all the way to fourteen years. Here's to hoping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, after reading some sad dog poems, seeing the pictures of Katie, and seeing (reading) how much you love your baby . . .
> 
> I love Boxers too.  They are so sweet and friendly and playful.
> 
> Keep your hopes up.  Having a positive attitude will help her too, I really believe that.
Click to expand...


  Yeah...I'll admit I was crying while I held her through her seizure.
You feel so damn helpless.


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well apparently I missed some of the conversation at the vet/hospital.
> The wife says they want to leave things alone and see if the anti seizure medication will control things so they can avoid the stress of surgery.
> While grateful I hate the idea of there being a tumor and not trying to remove it,but then the stress of surgery could kill her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may be just a benign tumor.  It might be growing a very slow rate, so the anti-seizure meds might be enough to control any untoward symptoms.    Fingers crossed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats my hope.
> Boxers are usually good for ten years and she's there now.
> But three of our four have beaten those odds one all the way to fourteen years. Here's to hoping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, after reading some sad dog poems, seeing the pictures of Katie, and seeing (reading) how much you love your baby . . .
> 
> I love Boxers too.  They are so sweet and friendly and playful.
> 
> Keep your hopes up.  Having a positive attitude will help her too, I really believe that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah...I'll admit I was crying while I held her through her seizure.
> You feel so damn helpless.
Click to expand...


My son had a grand mal seizure, so I know exactly what you mean.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well apparently I missed some of the conversation at the vet/hospital.
> The wife says they want to leave things alone and see if the anti seizure medication will control things so they can avoid the stress of surgery.
> While grateful I hate the idea of there being a tumor and not trying to remove it,but then the stress of surgery could kill her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may be just a benign tumor.  It might be growing a very slow rate, so the anti-seizure meds might be enough to control any untoward symptoms.    Fingers crossed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats my hope.
> Boxers are usually good for ten years and she's there now.
> But three of our four have beaten those odds one all the way to fourteen years. Here's to hoping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, after reading some sad dog poems, seeing the pictures of Katie, and seeing (reading) how much you love your baby . . .
> 
> I love Boxers too.  They are so sweet and friendly and playful.
> 
> Keep your hopes up.  Having a positive attitude will help her too, I really believe that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah...I'll admit I was crying while I held her through her seizure.
> You feel so damn helpless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My son had a grand mal seizure, so I know exactly what you mean.
Click to expand...


  God that must have been horrible! 
A dog is bad enough but having your child go through it has to be staggering.


----------



## Coyote

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well apparently I missed some of the conversation at the vet/hospital.
> The wife says they want to leave things alone and see if the anti seizure medication will control things so they can avoid the stress of surgery.
> While grateful I hate the idea of there being a tumor and not trying to remove it,but then the stress of surgery could kill her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if I missed anything - do they know for SURE she has a brain tumor?  A friend of mine has an elderly aussie who was exhibiting neurological deficits - they thought a brain tumor, she treated Dancer with steroids, and anti-seizure medication and it's been a year.  She also did physical therapy to help with her proprioception because she was having coordination problems.  She's has mini-seizures but all in all she's doing remarkedly well and they no longer think it's a brain tumour but some other neuro thing.
> 
> The thing is....it's hard to know, hard to predict.  Boxers are sweet dogs, but their lifespan is sadly too short for their souls and cancer ranks high in the breed .  Do what you can to make every day the fullest and bestest for her because you don't know how long she will have with you - and it may be long.  When my dog of dogs, the one who left a hole in my heart that has yet to fill - was declining, a friend reminded me - I've already had 3 extra years I  never thought to have (due to physical therapy keeping him mobile) - every day is a blessing and a gift.  He owes me nothing.  With Katie - every day is a blessing, and you are blessed to greet each morning with her lovely soul and silly smile.  Enjoy it - and hug her and kiss her - she may surprise you yet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They feel confident it is a tumor based on the symptoms and she was to go get a CT/MRI tomorrow to confirm it.
> I'm okay with letting it ride with the Keppra and keeping a eye on her since i'm with her pretty much all day everyday.
> And yeah it takes a long time to get over the loss no doubt. Hell,I still miss my dogs from childhood and the three the wife and I've lost line our mantel in the form of ashes.
> A day doesnt go by that I dont look up and remember them.
Click to expand...



I hear you...it hurts....

One of my favorite quotes...

*Fragile Circle*
We who choose to surround ourselves with lives even more temporary than our own, 
live within a fragile circle, easily and often breached. 
Unable to accept its awful gaps, we still would live no other way. 
We cherish memory as the only certain immortality, 
never fully understanding the necessary plan.

Irving Townsend, "The Once Again Prince," Separate Lifetime

Many hugs to you...words are inadequate


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well apparently I missed some of the conversation at the vet/hospital.
> The wife says they want to leave things alone and see if the anti seizure medication will control things so they can avoid the stress of surgery.
> While grateful I hate the idea of there being a tumor and not trying to remove it,but then the stress of surgery could kill her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may be just a benign tumor.  It might be growing a very slow rate, so the anti-seizure meds might be enough to control any untoward symptoms.    Fingers crossed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats my hope.
> Boxers are usually good for ten years and she's there now.
> But three of our four have beaten those odds one all the way to fourteen years. Here's to hoping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, after reading some sad dog poems, seeing the pictures of Katie, and seeing (reading) how much you love your baby . . .
> 
> I love Boxers too.  They are so sweet and friendly and playful.
> 
> Keep your hopes up.  Having a positive attitude will help her too, I really believe that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah...I'll admit I was crying while I held her through her seizure.
> You feel so damn helpless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My son had a grand mal seizure, so I know exactly what you mean.
Click to expand...


I'm so sorry Chris - that is scary shit.


----------



## ChrisL

Well, let's get back to the doggy talk.  I just wanted HWGA to know that I know what it feels like to witness a seizure when it's a loved one and how scary it is.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Coyote said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well apparently I missed some of the conversation at the vet/hospital.
> The wife says they want to leave things alone and see if the anti seizure medication will control things so they can avoid the stress of surgery.
> While grateful I hate the idea of there being a tumor and not trying to remove it,but then the stress of surgery could kill her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if I missed anything - do they know for SURE she has a brain tumor?  A friend of mine has an elderly aussie who was exhibiting neurological deficits - they thought a brain tumor, she treated Dancer with steroids, and anti-seizure medication and it's been a year.  She also did physical therapy to help with her proprioception because she was having coordination problems.  She's has mini-seizures but all in all she's doing remarkedly well and they no longer think it's a brain tumour but some other neuro thing.
> 
> The thing is....it's hard to know, hard to predict.  Boxers are sweet dogs, but their lifespan is sadly too short for their souls and cancer ranks high in the breed .  Do what you can to make every day the fullest and bestest for her because you don't know how long she will have with you - and it may be long.  When my dog of dogs, the one who left a hole in my heart that has yet to fill - was declining, a friend reminded me - I've already had 3 extra years I  never thought to have (due to physical therapy keeping him mobile) - every day is a blessing and a gift.  He owes me nothing.  With Katie - every day is a blessing, and you are blessed to greet each morning with her lovely soul and silly smile.  Enjoy it - and hug her and kiss her - she may surprise you yet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They feel confident it is a tumor based on the symptoms and she was to go get a CT/MRI tomorrow to confirm it.
> I'm okay with letting it ride with the Keppra and keeping a eye on her since i'm with her pretty much all day everyday.
> And yeah it takes a long time to get over the loss no doubt. Hell,I still miss my dogs from childhood and the three the wife and I've lost line our mantel in the form of ashes.
> A day doesnt go by that I dont look up and remember them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I hear you...it hurts....
> 
> One of my favorite quotes...
> 
> *Fragile Circle*
> We who choose to surround ourselves with lives even more temporary than our own,
> live within a fragile circle, easily and often breached.
> Unable to accept its awful gaps, we still would live no other way.
> We cherish memory as the only certain immortality,
> never fully understanding the necessary plan.
> 
> Irving Townsend, "The Once Again Prince," Separate Lifetime
> 
> Many hugs to you...words are inadequate
Click to expand...


  Haven't heard that one but it certainly describes the spirit of Man and their pets perfectly.
   I always tell myself if they lived forever I would never have had the chance to know the one's that followed.


----------



## Coyote

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well apparently I missed some of the conversation at the vet/hospital.
> The wife says they want to leave things alone and see if the anti seizure medication will control things so they can avoid the stress of surgery.
> While grateful I hate the idea of there being a tumor and not trying to remove it,but then the stress of surgery could kill her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if I missed anything - do they know for SURE she has a brain tumor?  A friend of mine has an elderly aussie who was exhibiting neurological deficits - they thought a brain tumor, she treated Dancer with steroids, and anti-seizure medication and it's been a year.  She also did physical therapy to help with her proprioception because she was having coordination problems.  She's has mini-seizures but all in all she's doing remarkedly well and they no longer think it's a brain tumour but some other neuro thing.
> 
> The thing is....it's hard to know, hard to predict.  Boxers are sweet dogs, but their lifespan is sadly too short for their souls and cancer ranks high in the breed .  Do what you can to make every day the fullest and bestest for her because you don't know how long she will have with you - and it may be long.  When my dog of dogs, the one who left a hole in my heart that has yet to fill - was declining, a friend reminded me - I've already had 3 extra years I  never thought to have (due to physical therapy keeping him mobile) - every day is a blessing and a gift.  He owes me nothing.  With Katie - every day is a blessing, and you are blessed to greet each morning with her lovely soul and silly smile.  Enjoy it - and hug her and kiss her - she may surprise you yet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They feel confident it is a tumor based on the symptoms and she was to go get a CT/MRI tomorrow to confirm it.
> I'm okay with letting it ride with the Keppra and keeping a eye on her since i'm with her pretty much all day everyday.
> And yeah it takes a long time to get over the loss no doubt. Hell,I still miss my dogs from childhood and the three the wife and I've lost line our mantel in the form of ashes.
> A day doesnt go by that I dont look up and remember them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I hear you...it hurts....
> 
> One of my favorite quotes...
> 
> *Fragile Circle*
> We who choose to surround ourselves with lives even more temporary than our own,
> live within a fragile circle, easily and often breached.
> Unable to accept its awful gaps, we still would live no other way.
> We cherish memory as the only certain immortality,
> never fully understanding the necessary plan.
> 
> Irving Townsend, "The Once Again Prince," Separate Lifetime
> 
> Many hugs to you...words are inadequate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haven't heard that one but it certainly describes the spirit of Man and there pets perfectly.
> I always tell myself if they lived forever I would never have had the chance to know the one's that followed.
Click to expand...


So true...sometimes, what makes me sad is I am now 56...there are so many dogs (or breeds) I will NEVER know...but I am blessed.  Every dog that has occupied space in my heart


----------



## ChrisL

Lol!  I love this one.  Isn't this great?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Coyote said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well apparently I missed some of the conversation at the vet/hospital.
> The wife says they want to leave things alone and see if the anti seizure medication will control things so they can avoid the stress of surgery.
> While grateful I hate the idea of there being a tumor and not trying to remove it,but then the stress of surgery could kill her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if I missed anything - do they know for SURE she has a brain tumor?  A friend of mine has an elderly aussie who was exhibiting neurological deficits - they thought a brain tumor, she treated Dancer with steroids, and anti-seizure medication and it's been a year.  She also did physical therapy to help with her proprioception because she was having coordination problems.  She's has mini-seizures but all in all she's doing remarkedly well and they no longer think it's a brain tumour but some other neuro thing.
> 
> The thing is....it's hard to know, hard to predict.  Boxers are sweet dogs, but their lifespan is sadly too short for their souls and cancer ranks high in the breed .  Do what you can to make every day the fullest and bestest for her because you don't know how long she will have with you - and it may be long.  When my dog of dogs, the one who left a hole in my heart that has yet to fill - was declining, a friend reminded me - I've already had 3 extra years I  never thought to have (due to physical therapy keeping him mobile) - every day is a blessing and a gift.  He owes me nothing.  With Katie - every day is a blessing, and you are blessed to greet each morning with her lovely soul and silly smile.  Enjoy it - and hug her and kiss her - she may surprise you yet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They feel confident it is a tumor based on the symptoms and she was to go get a CT/MRI tomorrow to confirm it.
> I'm okay with letting it ride with the Keppra and keeping a eye on her since i'm with her pretty much all day everyday.
> And yeah it takes a long time to get over the loss no doubt. Hell,I still miss my dogs from childhood and the three the wife and I've lost line our mantel in the form of ashes.
> A day doesnt go by that I dont look up and remember them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I hear you...it hurts....
> 
> One of my favorite quotes...
> 
> *Fragile Circle*
> We who choose to surround ourselves with lives even more temporary than our own,
> live within a fragile circle, easily and often breached.
> Unable to accept its awful gaps, we still would live no other way.
> We cherish memory as the only certain immortality,
> never fully understanding the necessary plan.
> 
> Irving Townsend, "The Once Again Prince," Separate Lifetime
> 
> Many hugs to you...words are inadequate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haven't heard that one but it certainly describes the spirit of Man and there pets perfectly.
> I always tell myself if they lived forever I would never have had the chance to know the one's that followed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So true...sometimes, what makes me sad is I am now 56...there are so many dogs (or breeds) I will NEVER know...but I am blessed.  Every dog that has occupied space in my heart
Click to expand...


  Funny...the wife and I were discussing something very similar the other day.
I'll be 51 next month and realized the next set of buddies will probably be the last.
   I cant bear the thought of dying and leaving my dogs without knowing their fate.
  And the thought of them going to the pound is something I just cant imagine.


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if I missed anything - do they know for SURE she has a brain tumor?  A friend of mine has an elderly aussie who was exhibiting neurological deficits - they thought a brain tumor, she treated Dancer with steroids, and anti-seizure medication and it's been a year.  She also did physical therapy to help with her proprioception because she was having coordination problems.  She's has mini-seizures but all in all she's doing remarkedly well and they no longer think it's a brain tumour but some other neuro thing.
> 
> The thing is....it's hard to know, hard to predict.  Boxers are sweet dogs, but their lifespan is sadly too short for their souls and cancer ranks high in the breed .  Do what you can to make every day the fullest and bestest for her because you don't know how long she will have with you - and it may be long.  When my dog of dogs, the one who left a hole in my heart that has yet to fill - was declining, a friend reminded me - I've already had 3 extra years I  never thought to have (due to physical therapy keeping him mobile) - every day is a blessing and a gift.  He owes me nothing.  With Katie - every day is a blessing, and you are blessed to greet each morning with her lovely soul and silly smile.  Enjoy it - and hug her and kiss her - she may surprise you yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They feel confident it is a tumor based on the symptoms and she was to go get a CT/MRI tomorrow to confirm it.
> I'm okay with letting it ride with the Keppra and keeping a eye on her since i'm with her pretty much all day everyday.
> And yeah it takes a long time to get over the loss no doubt. Hell,I still miss my dogs from childhood and the three the wife and I've lost line our mantel in the form of ashes.
> A day doesnt go by that I dont look up and remember them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I hear you...it hurts....
> 
> One of my favorite quotes...
> 
> *Fragile Circle*
> We who choose to surround ourselves with lives even more temporary than our own,
> live within a fragile circle, easily and often breached.
> Unable to accept its awful gaps, we still would live no other way.
> We cherish memory as the only certain immortality,
> never fully understanding the necessary plan.
> 
> Irving Townsend, "The Once Again Prince," Separate Lifetime
> 
> Many hugs to you...words are inadequate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haven't heard that one but it certainly describes the spirit of Man and there pets perfectly.
> I always tell myself if they lived forever I would never have had the chance to know the one's that followed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So true...sometimes, what makes me sad is I am now 56...there are so many dogs (or breeds) I will NEVER know...but I am blessed.  Every dog that has occupied space in my heart
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny...the wife and I were discussing something very similar the other day.
> I'll be 51 next month and realized the next set of buddies will probably be the last.
> I cant bear the thought of dying and leaving my dogs without knowing their fate.
> And the thought of them going to the pound is something I just cant imagine.
Click to expand...


Oh, 51 isn't that old!    If that is very concerning for you, you could always take on an older rescue dog and give him/her a nice happy home.


----------



## Gracie

I think of Gracie every day. Not one 24 hour period goes by without me thinking of her. Like Coyote, no dog has filled the hole in my heart for her..not even Karma although I love her very much. Gracie was my soul baby.

I will spare the details of HOW she was sent off to Rainbow Bridge. Suffice it to say...it was horror.

No more. When Karma goes...and hopefully it will be peaceful...I am done. No. More.


----------



## Coyote

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if I missed anything - do they know for SURE she has a brain tumor?  A friend of mine has an elderly aussie who was exhibiting neurological deficits - they thought a brain tumor, she treated Dancer with steroids, and anti-seizure medication and it's been a year.  She also did physical therapy to help with her proprioception because she was having coordination problems.  She's has mini-seizures but all in all she's doing remarkedly well and they no longer think it's a brain tumour but some other neuro thing.
> 
> The thing is....it's hard to know, hard to predict.  Boxers are sweet dogs, but their lifespan is sadly too short for their souls and cancer ranks high in the breed .  Do what you can to make every day the fullest and bestest for her because you don't know how long she will have with you - and it may be long.  When my dog of dogs, the one who left a hole in my heart that has yet to fill - was declining, a friend reminded me - I've already had 3 extra years I  never thought to have (due to physical therapy keeping him mobile) - every day is a blessing and a gift.  He owes me nothing.  With Katie - every day is a blessing, and you are blessed to greet each morning with her lovely soul and silly smile.  Enjoy it - and hug her and kiss her - she may surprise you yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They feel confident it is a tumor based on the symptoms and she was to go get a CT/MRI tomorrow to confirm it.
> I'm okay with letting it ride with the Keppra and keeping a eye on her since i'm with her pretty much all day everyday.
> And yeah it takes a long time to get over the loss no doubt. Hell,I still miss my dogs from childhood and the three the wife and I've lost line our mantel in the form of ashes.
> A day doesnt go by that I dont look up and remember them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I hear you...it hurts....
> 
> One of my favorite quotes...
> 
> *Fragile Circle*
> We who choose to surround ourselves with lives even more temporary than our own,
> live within a fragile circle, easily and often breached.
> Unable to accept its awful gaps, we still would live no other way.
> We cherish memory as the only certain immortality,
> never fully understanding the necessary plan.
> 
> Irving Townsend, "The Once Again Prince," Separate Lifetime
> 
> Many hugs to you...words are inadequate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haven't heard that one but it certainly describes the spirit of Man and there pets perfectly.
> I always tell myself if they lived forever I would never have had the chance to know the one's that followed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So true...sometimes, what makes me sad is I am now 56...there are so many dogs (or breeds) I will NEVER know...but I am blessed.  Every dog that has occupied space in my heart
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny...the wife and I were discussing something very similar the other day.
> I'll be 51 next month and realized the next set of buddies will probably be the last.
> I cant bear the thought of dying and leaving my dogs without knowing their fate.
> And the thought of them going to the pound is something I just cant imagine.
Click to expand...


I now have 4 dogs...ranging from 4, 5, 8 and 13.  I know I will have another puppy (planned from Cowboy's semen) within the next year...but I have to think what will happen with them if something happens to me?  I can not imagine ever not having a pet - dog or cat, but I do need to prepare.  My aunt is 84...she mourned the loss of her last dog but was also clearly lonely.  I told her I'd back up what ever dog she got, so if something happened, she would not need to worry. She ended up adopting an older min pin whom she adores and who makes her life a bit more complete.  The rescue backs her, and so will I - our pets help make our lives more full, and in return, we make their lives the best we can.


----------



## Gracie

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if I missed anything - do they know for SURE she has a brain tumor?  A friend of mine has an elderly aussie who was exhibiting neurological deficits - they thought a brain tumor, she treated Dancer with steroids, and anti-seizure medication and it's been a year.  She also did physical therapy to help with her proprioception because she was having coordination problems.  She's has mini-seizures but all in all she's doing remarkedly well and they no longer think it's a brain tumour but some other neuro thing.
> 
> The thing is....it's hard to know, hard to predict.  Boxers are sweet dogs, but their lifespan is sadly too short for their souls and cancer ranks high in the breed .  Do what you can to make every day the fullest and bestest for her because you don't know how long she will have with you - and it may be long.  When my dog of dogs, the one who left a hole in my heart that has yet to fill - was declining, a friend reminded me - I've already had 3 extra years I  never thought to have (due to physical therapy keeping him mobile) - every day is a blessing and a gift.  He owes me nothing.  With Katie - every day is a blessing, and you are blessed to greet each morning with her lovely soul and silly smile.  Enjoy it - and hug her and kiss her - she may surprise you yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They feel confident it is a tumor based on the symptoms and she was to go get a CT/MRI tomorrow to confirm it.
> I'm okay with letting it ride with the Keppra and keeping a eye on her since i'm with her pretty much all day everyday.
> And yeah it takes a long time to get over the loss no doubt. Hell,I still miss my dogs from childhood and the three the wife and I've lost line our mantel in the form of ashes.
> A day doesnt go by that I dont look up and remember them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I hear you...it hurts....
> 
> One of my favorite quotes...
> 
> *Fragile Circle*
> We who choose to surround ourselves with lives even more temporary than our own,
> live within a fragile circle, easily and often breached.
> Unable to accept its awful gaps, we still would live no other way.
> We cherish memory as the only certain immortality,
> never fully understanding the necessary plan.
> 
> Irving Townsend, "The Once Again Prince," Separate Lifetime
> 
> Many hugs to you...words are inadequate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haven't heard that one but it certainly describes the spirit of Man and there pets perfectly.
> I always tell myself if they lived forever I would never have had the chance to know the one's that followed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So true...sometimes, what makes me sad is I am now 56...there are so many dogs (or breeds) I will NEVER know...but I am blessed.  Every dog that has occupied space in my heart
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny...the wife and I were discussing something very similar the other day.
> I'll be 51 next month and realized the next set of buddies will probably be the last.
> I cant bear the thought of dying and leaving my dogs without knowing their fate.
> And the thought of them going to the pound is something I just cant imagine.
Click to expand...

Exactly. Which is why I will never get another dog. Ever. Or a cat. Nope. I will get a damn gold fish.


----------



## Coyote

Gracie said:


> I think of Gracie every day. Not one 24 hour period goes by without me thinking of her. Like Coyote, no dog has filled the hole in my heart for her..not even Karma although I love her very much. Gracie was my soul baby.
> 
> I will spare the details of HOW she was sent off to Rainbow Bridge. Suffice it to say...it was horror.
> 
> No more. When Karma goes...and hopefully it will be peaceful...I am done. No. More.



Please...don't say no more Gracie...your heart is big...

I still hurt so much from Cowboy's passing, but I'm beginning to think, a year later, that maybe there will be a puppy in my future (a Cowboy son)....I can not imagine llife without a furry four footed companion....

The odd thing though...is with Cowboy's passing, I actually questioned myself - could I go through this again?  My heart still weighs heavy...it's still hard to think of adding another  and going through it again.  Odd, in all myu many years of having pets - this is the first I've felt it to be so so heavy. But I don't want to not have that companionship.  So I'll fight saying "never again"...


----------



## Gracie

Anyway...I am now getting uncomfortable posting about this. The last time I talked about it to find some peace, support and love from folks here, I was told to stfu and stop being such a downer and ruining everyone elses good time. 
So I don't talk about Gracie any more. And I wish I could. So much to tell. So much I already told but could tell more that some folks never got to see. But I can't and I won't. 
Nuff said.

Lots of prayers for you, hon. I may be silent, but I am still sending them.

Over and out.


----------



## Gracie

Coyote said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think of Gracie every day. Not one 24 hour period goes by without me thinking of her. Like Coyote, no dog has filled the hole in my heart for her..not even Karma although I love her very much. Gracie was my soul baby.
> 
> I will spare the details of HOW she was sent off to Rainbow Bridge. Suffice it to say...it was horror.
> 
> No more. When Karma goes...and hopefully it will be peaceful...I am done. No. More.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please...don't say no more Gracie...your heart is big...
> 
> I still hurt so much from Cowboy's passing, but I'm beginning to think, a year later, that maybe there will be a puppy in my future (a Cowboy son)....I can not imagine llife without a furry four footed companion....
> 
> The odd thing though...is with Cowboy's passing, I actually questioned myself - could I go through this again?  My heart still weighs heavy...it's still hard to think of adding another  and going through it again.  Odd, in all myu many years of having pets - this is the first I've felt it to be so so heavy. But I don't want to not have that companionship.  So I'll fight saying "never again"...
Click to expand...

We were posting at the same time, Coyote. I can't do another dog. Can't. My heart is broken and will never mend. Gracie is gone.
And when I go...she will be waiting for me. I am here now because Karma needs me. I refuse to get ill or die, and she wind up at the pound. So here I stay.

Anyway....I just upset myself. 

Here's to Katy!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> They feel confident it is a tumor based on the symptoms and she was to go get a CT/MRI tomorrow to confirm it.
> I'm okay with letting it ride with the Keppra and keeping a eye on her since i'm with her pretty much all day everyday.
> And yeah it takes a long time to get over the loss no doubt. Hell,I still miss my dogs from childhood and the three the wife and I've lost line our mantel in the form of ashes.
> A day doesnt go by that I dont look up and remember them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear you...it hurts....
> 
> One of my favorite quotes...
> 
> *Fragile Circle*
> We who choose to surround ourselves with lives even more temporary than our own,
> live within a fragile circle, easily and often breached.
> Unable to accept its awful gaps, we still would live no other way.
> We cherish memory as the only certain immortality,
> never fully understanding the necessary plan.
> 
> Irving Townsend, "The Once Again Prince," Separate Lifetime
> 
> Many hugs to you...words are inadequate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haven't heard that one but it certainly describes the spirit of Man and there pets perfectly.
> I always tell myself if they lived forever I would never have had the chance to know the one's that followed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So true...sometimes, what makes me sad is I am now 56...there are so many dogs (or breeds) I will NEVER know...but I am blessed.  Every dog that has occupied space in my heart
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny...the wife and I were discussing something very similar the other day.
> I'll be 51 next month and realized the next set of buddies will probably be the last.
> I cant bear the thought of dying and leaving my dogs without knowing their fate.
> And the thought of them going to the pound is something I just cant imagine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, 51 isn't that old!    If that is very concerning for you, you could always take on an older rescue dog and give him/her a nice happy home.
Click to expand...


  Oh I'm not concerned about the next two stars in my life.
It's the ones that follow I'm worried about.


----------



## ChrisL

Gracie said:


> Anyway...I am now getting uncomfortable posting about this. The last time I talked about it to find some peace, support and love from folks here, I was told to stfu and stop being such a downer and ruining everyone elses good time.
> So I don't talk about Gracie any more. And I wish I could. So much to tell. So much I already told but could tell more that some folks never got to see. But I can't and I won't.
> Nuff said.
> 
> Lots of prayers for you, hon. I may be silent, but I am still sending them.
> 
> Over and out.



Awww.  You should talk about her if it makes you feel better, Gracie.  Maybe you could start a thread in the pets section.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Coyote said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> They feel confident it is a tumor based on the symptoms and she was to go get a CT/MRI tomorrow to confirm it.
> I'm okay with letting it ride with the Keppra and keeping a eye on her since i'm with her pretty much all day everyday.
> And yeah it takes a long time to get over the loss no doubt. Hell,I still miss my dogs from childhood and the three the wife and I've lost line our mantel in the form of ashes.
> A day doesnt go by that I dont look up and remember them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear you...it hurts....
> 
> One of my favorite quotes...
> 
> *Fragile Circle*
> We who choose to surround ourselves with lives even more temporary than our own,
> live within a fragile circle, easily and often breached.
> Unable to accept its awful gaps, we still would live no other way.
> We cherish memory as the only certain immortality,
> never fully understanding the necessary plan.
> 
> Irving Townsend, "The Once Again Prince," Separate Lifetime
> 
> Many hugs to you...words are inadequate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haven't heard that one but it certainly describes the spirit of Man and there pets perfectly.
> I always tell myself if they lived forever I would never have had the chance to know the one's that followed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So true...sometimes, what makes me sad is I am now 56...there are so many dogs (or breeds) I will NEVER know...but I am blessed.  Every dog that has occupied space in my heart
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny...the wife and I were discussing something very similar the other day.
> I'll be 51 next month and realized the next set of buddies will probably be the last.
> I cant bear the thought of dying and leaving my dogs without knowing their fate.
> And the thought of them going to the pound is something I just cant imagine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I now have 4 dogs...ranging from 4, 5, 8 and 13.  I know I will have another puppy (planned from Cowboy's semen) within the next year...but I have to think what will happen with them if something happens to me?  I can not imagine ever not having a pet - dog or cat, but I do need to prepare.  My aunt is 84...she mourned the loss of her last dog but was also clearly lonely.  I told her I'd back up what ever dog she got, so if something happened, she would not need to worry. She ended up adopting an older min pin whom she adores and who makes her life a bit more complete.  The rescue backs her, and so will I - our pets help make our lives more full, and in return, we make their lives the best we can.
Click to expand...


 Unfortunately the wife and I have no family members to take them in if we were to pass other than my Niece.
  My Niece is still far too young to bring up those kind of things but considering she'll get everything we own when we go and she's a great kid she'd probably do it. I of course will have to see if she's a dedicated dog person first but I have a feeling she will be.
    If it comes to it we'll set up a trust for em.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Gracie said:


> I think of Gracie every day. Not one 24 hour period goes by without me thinking of her. Like Coyote, no dog has filled the hole in my heart for her..not even Karma although I love her very much. Gracie was my soul baby.
> 
> I will spare the details of HOW she was sent off to Rainbow Bridge. Suffice it to say...it was horror.
> 
> No more. When Karma goes...and hopefully it will be peaceful...I am done. No. More.



  I used to say that....but I just cant live without a dog.
And when my little girl Addie died I never thought I'd love another dog like that.
  Then came Cozmo...and then Katy.
Dogs have a way of being special,just in a different way.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Gracie said:


> Anyway...I am now getting uncomfortable posting about this. The last time I talked about it to find some peace, support and love from folks here, I was told to stfu and stop being such a downer and ruining everyone elses good time.
> So I don't talk about Gracie any more. And I wish I could. So much to tell. So much I already told but could tell more that some folks never got to see. But I can't and I won't.
> Nuff said.
> 
> Lots of prayers for you, hon. I may be silent, but I am still sending them.
> 
> Over and out.



  They obviously weren't Dog people.


----------



## Coyote

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear you...it hurts....
> 
> One of my favorite quotes...
> 
> *Fragile Circle*
> We who choose to surround ourselves with lives even more temporary than our own,
> live within a fragile circle, easily and often breached.
> Unable to accept its awful gaps, we still would live no other way.
> We cherish memory as the only certain immortality,
> never fully understanding the necessary plan.
> 
> Irving Townsend, "The Once Again Prince," Separate Lifetime
> 
> Many hugs to you...words are inadequate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't heard that one but it certainly describes the spirit of Man and there pets perfectly.
> I always tell myself if they lived forever I would never have had the chance to know the one's that followed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So true...sometimes, what makes me sad is I am now 56...there are so many dogs (or breeds) I will NEVER know...but I am blessed.  Every dog that has occupied space in my heart
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny...the wife and I were discussing something very similar the other day.
> I'll be 51 next month and realized the next set of buddies will probably be the last.
> I cant bear the thought of dying and leaving my dogs without knowing their fate.
> And the thought of them going to the pound is something I just cant imagine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I now have 4 dogs...ranging from 4, 5, 8 and 13.  I know I will have another puppy (planned from Cowboy's semen) within the next year...but I have to think what will happen with them if something happens to me?  I can not imagine ever not having a pet - dog or cat, but I do need to prepare.  My aunt is 84...she mourned the loss of her last dog but was also clearly lonely.  I told her I'd back up what ever dog she got, so if something happened, she would not need to worry. She ended up adopting an older min pin whom she adores and who makes her life a bit more complete.  The rescue backs her, and so will I - our pets help make our lives more full, and in return, we make their lives the best we can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately the wife and I have no family members to take them in if we were to pass other than my Niece.
> My Niece is still far too young to bring up those kind of things but considering she'll get everything we own when we go and she's a great kid she'd probably do it. I of course will have to see if she's a dedicated dog person first but I have a feeling she will be.
> *    If it comes to it we'll set up a trust for em*.
Click to expand...


That's the thing to do. You can also reach out to friends or rescues for help - set it up in advance


----------



## Gracie

We don't even have a niece, HWGA. I won't do that to another dog. We are too old now. Yes, it will be lonely without one, but it would be selfish to do it. I'd rather be lonely than do that to any future furkids.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Gracie said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think of Gracie every day. Not one 24 hour period goes by without me thinking of her. Like Coyote, no dog has filled the hole in my heart for her..not even Karma although I love her very much. Gracie was my soul baby.
> 
> I will spare the details of HOW she was sent off to Rainbow Bridge. Suffice it to say...it was horror.
> 
> No more. When Karma goes...and hopefully it will be peaceful...I am done. No. More.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please...don't say no more Gracie...your heart is big...
> 
> I still hurt so much from Cowboy's passing, but I'm beginning to think, a year later, that maybe there will be a puppy in my future (a Cowboy son)....I can not imagine llife without a furry four footed companion....
> 
> The odd thing though...is with Cowboy's passing, I actually questioned myself - could I go through this again?  My heart still weighs heavy...it's still hard to think of adding another  and going through it again.  Odd, in all myu many years of having pets - this is the first I've felt it to be so so heavy. But I don't want to not have that companionship.  So I'll fight saying "never again"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We were posting at the same time, Coyote. I can't do another dog. Can't. My heart is broken and will never mend. Gracie is gone.
> And when I go...she will be waiting for me. I am here now because Karma needs me. I refuse to get ill or die, and she wind up at the pound. So here I stay.
> 
> Anyway....I just upset myself.
> 
> Here's to Katy!
Click to expand...


   After consideration I'll have to find a way to ensure my last dogs happiness before I die.
  I'm like Coyote,the idea of not having a four legged friend is almost unbearable. They bring so much to your life and you find the same enjoyment in giving them the same.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


>



  He has the same massive underbite as Cozmo did!


----------



## ChrisL

I guess it all depends on your personal views and if you have the funds to make the proper arrangements.  Personally, I would really love to have a dog, but I've experienced a lot of death and I don't know if I could handle losing a dog . . . or a cat or anyone close to me.  The only reason why I have my rabbit is because I found him outside my door.  He didn't really give me a choice there.


----------



## Coyote

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think of Gracie every day. Not one 24 hour period goes by without me thinking of her. Like Coyote, no dog has filled the hole in my heart for her..not even Karma although I love her very much. Gracie was my soul baby.
> 
> I will spare the details of HOW she was sent off to Rainbow Bridge. Suffice it to say...it was horror.
> 
> No more. When Karma goes...and hopefully it will be peaceful...I am done. No. More.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please...don't say no more Gracie...your heart is big...
> 
> I still hurt so much from Cowboy's passing, but I'm beginning to think, a year later, that maybe there will be a puppy in my future (a Cowboy son)....I can not imagine llife without a furry four footed companion....
> 
> The odd thing though...is with Cowboy's passing, I actually questioned myself - could I go through this again?  My heart still weighs heavy...it's still hard to think of adding another  and going through it again.  Odd, in all myu many years of having pets - this is the first I've felt it to be so so heavy. But I don't want to not have that companionship.  So I'll fight saying "never again"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We were posting at the same time, Coyote. I can't do another dog. Can't. My heart is broken and will never mend. Gracie is gone.
> And when I go...she will be waiting for me. I am here now because Karma needs me. I refuse to get ill or die, and she wind up at the pound. So here I stay.
> 
> Anyway....I just upset myself.
> 
> Here's to Katy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After consideration I'll have to find a way to ensure my last dogs happiness before I die.
> I'm like Coyote,the idea of not having a four legged friend is almost unbearable. They bring so much to your life and you find the same enjoyment in giving them the same.
Click to expand...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Gracie said:


> We don't even have a niece, HWGA. I won't do that to another dog. We are too old now. Yes, it will be lonely without one, but it would be selfish to do it. I'd rather be lonely than do that to any future furkids.



  I understand. That their well being after you're gone means so much says a whole lot about you. All good.


----------



## Coyote

Gracie said:


> We don't even have a niece, HWGA. I won't do that to another dog. We are too old now. Yes, it will be lonely without one, but it would be selfish to do it. I'd rather be lonely than do that to any future furkids.



One thing to think about Gracie...I'll say the same thing I said to my aunt... if you have a loved one you can trust to back you up, or a decent rescue or breeder...it might be worth it to take the risk.  I adopt out to older people, as long as the fit is right....our rescue backs our placements, no matter how many years.  I hate to think of people, enduring lonlyness when there might be a way to remedy it, with a solution that helps all


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has the same massive underbite as Cozmo did!
> View attachment 74294
Click to expand...


Really cute dogs.  You've given them both wonderful and happy lives, and that is something you should be proud of.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Coyote said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't heard that one but it certainly describes the spirit of Man and there pets perfectly.
> I always tell myself if they lived forever I would never have had the chance to know the one's that followed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So true...sometimes, what makes me sad is I am now 56...there are so many dogs (or breeds) I will NEVER know...but I am blessed.  Every dog that has occupied space in my heart
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny...the wife and I were discussing something very similar the other day.
> I'll be 51 next month and realized the next set of buddies will probably be the last.
> I cant bear the thought of dying and leaving my dogs without knowing their fate.
> And the thought of them going to the pound is something I just cant imagine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I now have 4 dogs...ranging from 4, 5, 8 and 13.  I know I will have another puppy (planned from Cowboy's semen) within the next year...but I have to think what will happen with them if something happens to me?  I can not imagine ever not having a pet - dog or cat, but I do need to prepare.  My aunt is 84...she mourned the loss of her last dog but was also clearly lonely.  I told her I'd back up what ever dog she got, so if something happened, she would not need to worry. She ended up adopting an older min pin whom she adores and who makes her life a bit more complete.  The rescue backs her, and so will I - our pets help make our lives more full, and in return, we make their lives the best we can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately the wife and I have no family members to take them in if we were to pass other than my Niece.
> My Niece is still far too young to bring up those kind of things but considering she'll get everything we own when we go and she's a great kid she'd probably do it. I of course will have to see if she's a dedicated dog person first but I have a feeling she will be.
> *    If it comes to it we'll set up a trust for em*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the thing to do. You can also reach out to friends or rescues for help - set it up in advance
Click to expand...


  Rescue would be my last choice,the people who run them are definitely dog lovers but seeing the Boxers in the kennels that we couldnt take home just tears you up. Hell,I want to bring em all home.
    If it wasn't for our HOA I probably would have but they only allow two.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has the same massive underbite as Cozmo did!
> View attachment 74294
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really cute dogs.  You've given them both wonderful and happy lives, and that is something you should be proud of.
Click to expand...


  Hell,I think I got the better deal!
Both are and were a joy.


----------



## Coyote

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> So true...sometimes, what makes me sad is I am now 56...there are so many dogs (or breeds) I will NEVER know...but I am blessed.  Every dog that has occupied space in my heart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny...the wife and I were discussing something very similar the other day.
> I'll be 51 next month and realized the next set of buddies will probably be the last.
> I cant bear the thought of dying and leaving my dogs without knowing their fate.
> And the thought of them going to the pound is something I just cant imagine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I now have 4 dogs...ranging from 4, 5, 8 and 13.  I know I will have another puppy (planned from Cowboy's semen) within the next year...but I have to think what will happen with them if something happens to me?  I can not imagine ever not having a pet - dog or cat, but I do need to prepare.  My aunt is 84...she mourned the loss of her last dog but was also clearly lonely.  I told her I'd back up what ever dog she got, so if something happened, she would not need to worry. She ended up adopting an older min pin whom she adores and who makes her life a bit more complete.  The rescue backs her, and so will I - our pets help make our lives more full, and in return, we make their lives the best we can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately the wife and I have no family members to take them in if we were to pass other than my Niece.
> My Niece is still far too young to bring up those kind of things but considering she'll get everything we own when we go and she's a great kid she'd probably do it. I of course will have to see if she's a dedicated dog person first but I have a feeling she will be.
> *    If it comes to it we'll set up a trust for em*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the thing to do. You can also reach out to friends or rescues for help - set it up in advance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rescue would be my last choice,the people who run them are definitely dog lovers but seeing the Boxers in the kennels that we couldnt take home just tears you up. Hell,I want to bring em all home.
> If it wasn't for our HOA I probably would have but they only allow two.
Click to expand...


Rescues vary - I'm with Australian Shepherd Rescue (ARPH) and all our dogs are in foster homes (and yes...sigh...I'm a failed foster  )

I can't imagine not having a 4 footed companion..


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Coyote said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny...the wife and I were discussing something very similar the other day.
> I'll be 51 next month and realized the next set of buddies will probably be the last.
> I cant bear the thought of dying and leaving my dogs without knowing their fate.
> And the thought of them going to the pound is something I just cant imagine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I now have 4 dogs...ranging from 4, 5, 8 and 13.  I know I will have another puppy (planned from Cowboy's semen) within the next year...but I have to think what will happen with them if something happens to me?  I can not imagine ever not having a pet - dog or cat, but I do need to prepare.  My aunt is 84...she mourned the loss of her last dog but was also clearly lonely.  I told her I'd back up what ever dog she got, so if something happened, she would not need to worry. She ended up adopting an older min pin whom she adores and who makes her life a bit more complete.  The rescue backs her, and so will I - our pets help make our lives more full, and in return, we make their lives the best we can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately the wife and I have no family members to take them in if we were to pass other than my Niece.
> My Niece is still far too young to bring up those kind of things but considering she'll get everything we own when we go and she's a great kid she'd probably do it. I of course will have to see if she's a dedicated dog person first but I have a feeling she will be.
> *    If it comes to it we'll set up a trust for em*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the thing to do. You can also reach out to friends or rescues for help - set it up in advance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rescue would be my last choice,the people who run them are definitely dog lovers but seeing the Boxers in the kennels that we couldnt take home just tears you up. Hell,I want to bring em all home.
> If it wasn't for our HOA I probably would have but they only allow two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rescues vary - I'm with Australian Shepherd Rescue (ARPH) and all our dogs are in foster homes (and yes...sigh...I'm a failed foster  )
> 
> I can't imagine not having a 4 footed companion..
Click to expand...


  We've worked with Boxer Rescue and considered being foster parents.
We decided against it for the same reason,we wouldnt be able to give any of em up.
    The wife retires in a couple more years and we have acreage in mind so I can guarantee a whole passel of "unadoptable Boxers"  living with us.


----------



## Gracie

Coyote said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't even have a niece, HWGA. I won't do that to another dog. We are too old now. Yes, it will be lonely without one, but it would be selfish to do it. I'd rather be lonely than do that to any future furkids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing to think about Gracie...I'll say the same thing I said to my aunt... if you have a loved one you can trust to back you up, or a decent rescue or breeder...it might be worth it to take the risk.  I adopt out to older people, as long as the fit is right....our rescue backs our placements, no matter how many years.  I hate to think of people, enduring lonlyness when there might be a way to remedy it, with a solution that helps all
Click to expand...

Again...we have no one. So..thank you...but no. No more. Besides..when Karma goes....I might go with her. The only thing keeping me here now is Karma.


----------



## Coyote

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I now have 4 dogs...ranging from 4, 5, 8 and 13.  I know I will have another puppy (planned from Cowboy's semen) within the next year...but I have to think what will happen with them if something happens to me?  I can not imagine ever not having a pet - dog or cat, but I do need to prepare.  My aunt is 84...she mourned the loss of her last dog but was also clearly lonely.  I told her I'd back up what ever dog she got, so if something happened, she would not need to worry. She ended up adopting an older min pin whom she adores and who makes her life a bit more complete.  The rescue backs her, and so will I - our pets help make our lives more full, and in return, we make their lives the best we can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately the wife and I have no family members to take them in if we were to pass other than my Niece.
> My Niece is still far too young to bring up those kind of things but considering she'll get everything we own when we go and she's a great kid she'd probably do it. I of course will have to see if she's a dedicated dog person first but I have a feeling she will be.
> *    If it comes to it we'll set up a trust for em*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the thing to do. You can also reach out to friends or rescues for help - set it up in advance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rescue would be my last choice,the people who run them are definitely dog lovers but seeing the Boxers in the kennels that we couldnt take home just tears you up. Hell,I want to bring em all home.
> If it wasn't for our HOA I probably would have but they only allow two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rescues vary - I'm with Australian Shepherd Rescue (ARPH) and all our dogs are in foster homes (and yes...sigh...I'm a failed foster  )
> 
> I can't imagine not having a 4 footed companion..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've worked with Boxer Rescue and considered being foster parents.
> We decided against it for the same reason,we wouldnt be able to give any of em up.
> The wife retires in a couple more years and we have acreage in mind so I can guarantee a whole passel of "unadoptable Boxers"  living with us.
Click to expand...


 I here you!!!

I have 3 failed fosters...though, to be honest, one was unadoptable and another could have gotten in trouble due to "handling" issues


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Gracie said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't even have a niece, HWGA. I won't do that to another dog. We are too old now. Yes, it will be lonely without one, but it would be selfish to do it. I'd rather be lonely than do that to any future furkids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing to think about Gracie...I'll say the same thing I said to my aunt... if you have a loved one you can trust to back you up, or a decent rescue or breeder...it might be worth it to take the risk.  I adopt out to older people, as long as the fit is right....our rescue backs our placements, no matter how many years.  I hate to think of people, enduring lonlyness when there might be a way to remedy it, with a solution that helps all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again...we have no one. So..thank you...but no. No more. Besides..when Karma goes....I might go with her. The only thing keeping me here now is Karma.
Click to expand...


  I think he was referring to being a foster parent for rescues.
My only problem,and maybe yours as well,is giving them up once they come into your life.
   It would be fulfilling to help the Dogs and you get the satisfaction of knowing you've helped them find a good home.


----------



## Gracie

I dont want to make this all about me and my woes.
There are cruel people at USMB. I spoke of my dog, was told to STFU. I spoke of my cat. I was made fun of relentlessly. 
Some things should never be spoken of here. 

I comfort, regardless of who it is. That is my job. That is what I like doing. Comforting. I do not expect it in return any more. So can y'all just please talk about Katy and sending her your best regards and lets just stop? It's my fault. I opened the proverbial door about Gracie. I am now firmly shutting it.
Apologies in advance.


----------



## Coyote

Gracie said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't even have a niece, HWGA. I won't do that to another dog. We are too old now. Yes, it will be lonely without one, but it would be selfish to do it. I'd rather be lonely than do that to any future furkids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing to think about Gracie...I'll say the same thing I said to my aunt... if you have a loved one you can trust to back you up, or a decent rescue or breeder...it might be worth it to take the risk.  I adopt out to older people, as long as the fit is right....our rescue backs our placements, no matter how many years.  I hate to think of people, enduring lonlyness when there might be a way to remedy it, with a solution that helps all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again...we have no one. So..thank you...but no. No more. Besides..when Karma goes....I might go with her. The only thing keeping me here now is Karma.
Click to expand...


You have so much more to give Gracie...even beyond Karma...there are those who look to you for salvation, furrly, flealy and four footed!


----------



## Coyote

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't even have a niece, HWGA. I won't do that to another dog. We are too old now. Yes, it will be lonely without one, but it would be selfish to do it. I'd rather be lonely than do that to any future furkids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing to think about Gracie...I'll say the same thing I said to my aunt... if you have a loved one you can trust to back you up, or a decent rescue or breeder...it might be worth it to take the risk.  I adopt out to older people, as long as the fit is right....our rescue backs our placements, no matter how many years.  I hate to think of people, enduring lonlyness when there might be a way to remedy it, with a solution that helps all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again...we have no one. So..thank you...but no. No more. Besides..when Karma goes....I might go with her. The only thing keeping me here now is Karma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think he was referring to being a foster parent for rescues.
> My only problem,and maybe yours as well,is giving them up once they come into your life.
> It would be fulfilling to help the Dogs and you get the satisfaction of knowing you've helped them find a good home.
Click to expand...


What I've always asked myself...in relation to giving them up - can I give them something better?  In my house, being part of a pack vs being the one and only center of attention?


----------



## ChrisL

If I was to get a pet after my rabbit, it would probably have to be a cat.  I don't know what would happen leaving a dog alone in my home while I was working.  Also, my place is kind of small.  I'd love to have a little dog though.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Coyote said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately the wife and I have no family members to take them in if we were to pass other than my Niece.
> My Niece is still far too young to bring up those kind of things but considering she'll get everything we own when we go and she's a great kid she'd probably do it. I of course will have to see if she's a dedicated dog person first but I have a feeling she will be.
> *    If it comes to it we'll set up a trust for em*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the thing to do. You can also reach out to friends or rescues for help - set it up in advance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rescue would be my last choice,the people who run them are definitely dog lovers but seeing the Boxers in the kennels that we couldnt take home just tears you up. Hell,I want to bring em all home.
> If it wasn't for our HOA I probably would have but they only allow two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rescues vary - I'm with Australian Shepherd Rescue (ARPH) and all our dogs are in foster homes (and yes...sigh...I'm a failed foster  )
> 
> I can't imagine not having a 4 footed companion..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've worked with Boxer Rescue and considered being foster parents.
> We decided against it for the same reason,we wouldnt be able to give any of em up.
> The wife retires in a couple more years and we have acreage in mind so I can guarantee a whole passel of "unadoptable Boxers"  living with us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I here you!!!
> 
> I have 3 failed fosters...though, to be honest, one was unadoptable and another could have gotten in trouble due to "handling" issues
Click to expand...


  Cozmo,the chunky white fellow in my pic,was one of those trouble dogs.
We adopted him when he was two based on our female Addies recommendation.
   He was originally owned by a Houston Police officer of all things who abused him.
    He bit many of my friends in the first months and the final straw was when he bit the wife when she tried to take a rotten pecan out of his mouth,stupid I know,and she required stitches.
   Well he got an ass whipping he never forgot and turned into the best Dog I've ever had.
    He never tried to bit another soul and he did nothing but try and please us both from then on out.
   Funny thing though,he never once tried to bite me.

   I figured i did him a favor as much as I hated doing it,and I received some flack for doing it on this board.
    From those who dont understand the hierarchy of the pack obviously.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> If I was to get a pet after my rabbit, it would probably have to be a cat.  I don't know what would happen leaving a dog alone in my home while I was working.  Also, my place is kind of small.  I'd love to have a little dog though.



  If you're going to leave them home alone you have to get two of em.


----------



## Coyote

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the thing to do. You can also reach out to friends or rescues for help - set it up in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rescue would be my last choice,the people who run them are definitely dog lovers but seeing the Boxers in the kennels that we couldnt take home just tears you up. Hell,I want to bring em all home.
> If it wasn't for our HOA I probably would have but they only allow two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rescues vary - I'm with Australian Shepherd Rescue (ARPH) and all our dogs are in foster homes (and yes...sigh...I'm a failed foster  )
> 
> I can't imagine not having a 4 footed companion..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've worked with Boxer Rescue and considered being foster parents.
> We decided against it for the same reason,we wouldnt be able to give any of em up.
> The wife retires in a couple more years and we have acreage in mind so I can guarantee a whole passel of "unadoptable Boxers"  living with us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I here you!!!
> 
> I have 3 failed fosters...though, to be honest, one was unadoptable and another could have gotten in trouble due to "handling" issues
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cozmo,the chunky white fellow in my pic,was one of those trouble dogs.
> We adopted him when he was two based on our female Addies recommendation.
> He was originally owned by a Houston Police officer of all things who abused him.
> He bit many of my friends in the first months and the final straw was when he bit the wife when she tried to take a rotten pecan out of his mouth,stupid I know,and she required stitches.
> Well he got an ass whipping he never forgot and turned into the best Dog I've ever had.
> He never tried to bit another soul and he did nothing but try and please us both from then on out.
> Funny thing though,he never once tried to bite me.
> 
> I figured i did him a favor as much as I hated doing it,and I received some flack for doing it on this board.
> From those who dont understand the hierarchy of the pack obviously.
Click to expand...


Isn't it funny how sometimes the hardest dogs you've had turn out to be the best? I learn the most from my hardest pups


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> If I was to get a pet after my rabbit, it would probably have to be a cat.  I don't know what would happen leaving a dog alone in my home while I was working.  Also, my place is kind of small.  I'd love to have a little dog though.



Cats are awesome too - I have two, Baxter and Sylvester.  I love them


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I was to get a pet after my rabbit, it would probably have to be a cat.  I don't know what would happen leaving a dog alone in my home while I was working.  Also, my place is kind of small.  I'd love to have a little dog though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're going to leave them home alone you have to get two of em.
Click to expand...


Then they'd be tearing the place up like hoodlums!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I was to get a pet after my rabbit, it would probably have to be a cat.  I don't know what would happen leaving a dog alone in my home while I was working.  Also, my place is kind of small.  I'd love to have a little dog though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're going to leave them home alone you have to get two of em.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then they'd be tearing the place up like hoodlums!
Click to expand...


  Contrary to popular belief most dogs dont mind being crated.
And if they're small get an extra large crate and they can hang out together.
  The trick is to never make the crate a form of punishment.
When the wife and I both worked all you had to say is crate up and they both ran for em like they were going on a car ride. 
    Of course you have to give em plenty of exercise when they get out on early release.


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I was to get a pet after my rabbit, it would probably have to be a cat.  I don't know what would happen leaving a dog alone in my home while I was working.  Also, my place is kind of small.  I'd love to have a little dog though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're going to leave them home alone you have to get two of em.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then they'd be tearing the place up like hoodlums!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Contrary to popular belief most dogs dont mind being crated.
> And if they're small get an extra large crate and they can hang out together.
> The trick is to never make the crate a form of punishment.
> When the wife and I both worked all you had to say is crate up and they both ran for em like they were going on a car ride.
> Of course you have to give em plenty of exercise when they get out on early release.
Click to expand...


What is your Katy doing right now?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I was to get a pet after my rabbit, it would probably have to be a cat.  I don't know what would happen leaving a dog alone in my home while I was working.  Also, my place is kind of small.  I'd love to have a little dog though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cats are awesome too - I have two, Baxter and Sylvester.  I love them
Click to expand...


  Dont mind cats just never cared for em.
Had a shitload of em at our weekend place and while they kept the rats and vermin under control they were mean as hell and they were wiping out the local wildlife.
   After getting rid of around twenty of em or so the two I left got fat and happy and the wildlife came back in amazing numbers.
    The problem was the sorry assholes who'd take em out to the boonies and dump them.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I was to get a pet after my rabbit, it would probably have to be a cat.  I don't know what would happen leaving a dog alone in my home while I was working.  Also, my place is kind of small.  I'd love to have a little dog though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're going to leave them home alone you have to get two of em.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then they'd be tearing the place up like hoodlums!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Contrary to popular belief most dogs dont mind being crated.
> And if they're small get an extra large crate and they can hang out together.
> The trick is to never make the crate a form of punishment.
> When the wife and I both worked all you had to say is crate up and they both ran for em like they were going on a car ride.
> Of course you have to give em plenty of exercise when they get out on early release.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is your Katy doing right now?
Click to expand...


  She's snoozing,taking up my side of the bed in it's entirety.
I may be sleeping on the couch because I cant find it in myself to wake her up.


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I was to get a pet after my rabbit, it would probably have to be a cat.  I don't know what would happen leaving a dog alone in my home while I was working.  Also, my place is kind of small.  I'd love to have a little dog though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cats are awesome too - I have two, Baxter and Sylvester.  I love them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dont mind cats just never cared for em.
> Had a shitload of em at our weekend place and while they kept the rats and vermin under control they were mean as hell and they were wiping out the local wildlife.
> After getting rid of around twenty of em or so the two I left got fat and happy and the wildlife came back in amazing numbers.
> The problem was the sorry assholes who'd take em out to the boonies and dump them.
Click to expand...


I've had a bunch of pets cats when I was a kid and a few as an adult.  I can only remember having one that was kind of mean, but she was a full bred Russian Blue, and they are kind of known to be "bitchy."  Lol.


----------



## Coyote

I've had cats, dogs, gerbils, rats, mice, fish...all different, all special


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> I've had cats, dogs, gerbils, rats, mice, fish...all different, all special



OMG, I've had a few crazy fish.  I've had some bad experiences with fish.  Lol.  I don't like having to clean a fish tank either.  Pain in the butt that is!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I was to get a pet after my rabbit, it would probably have to be a cat.  I don't know what would happen leaving a dog alone in my home while I was working.  Also, my place is kind of small.  I'd love to have a little dog though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cats are awesome too - I have two, Baxter and Sylvester.  I love them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dont mind cats just never cared for em.
> Had a shitload of em at our weekend place and while they kept the rats and vermin under control they were mean as hell and they were wiping out the local wildlife.
> After getting rid of around twenty of em or so the two I left got fat and happy and the wildlife came back in amazing numbers.
> The problem was the sorry assholes who'd take em out to the boonies and dump them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've had a bunch of pets cats when I was a kid and a few as an adult.  I can only remember having one that was kind of mean, but she was a full bred Russian Blue, and they are kind of known to be "bitchy."  Lol.
Click to expand...


  The one's at the weekend place were feral as all get out. You couldnt even get close to em,and God forbid if you ever cornered em in the garage.
   I tried trapping em for awhile but it was fifty miles to the nearest shelter.
We were hanging out down in a hollow around the fire one weekend and I started calling for Addie and she didnt come running as per usual.
   Of course I got worried and went looking for as she'd gotten in trouble with a porcupine,skunk and a hog while we were up there.
    Found her in the live trap with a dead cat. I guess it was the cat or her because she wouldnt hurt a fly and I cant for the life of me figure out why she went into the trap in the first place.
    The fit was so tight I had to upend the trap and shake her out like a stack of Pringles.


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I was to get a pet after my rabbit, it would probably have to be a cat.  I don't know what would happen leaving a dog alone in my home while I was working.  Also, my place is kind of small.  I'd love to have a little dog though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cats are awesome too - I have two, Baxter and Sylvester.  I love them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dont mind cats just never cared for em.
> Had a shitload of em at our weekend place and while they kept the rats and vermin under control they were mean as hell and they were wiping out the local wildlife.
> After getting rid of around twenty of em or so the two I left got fat and happy and the wildlife came back in amazing numbers.
> The problem was the sorry assholes who'd take em out to the boonies and dump them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've had a bunch of pets cats when I was a kid and a few as an adult.  I can only remember having one that was kind of mean, but she was a full bred Russian Blue, and they are kind of known to be "bitchy."  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The one's at the weekend place were feral as all get out. You couldnt even get close to em,and God forbid if you ever cornered em in the garage.
> I tried trapping em for awhile but it was fifty miles to the nearest shelter.
> We were hanging out down in a hollow around the fire one weekend and I started calling for Addie and she didnt come running as per usual.
> Of course I got worried and went looking for as she'd gotten in trouble with a porcupine,skunk and a hog while we were up there.
> Found her in the live trap with a dead cat. I guess it was the cat or her because she wouldnt hurt a fly and I cant for the life of me figure out why she went into the trap in the first place.
> The fit was so tight I had to upend the trap and shake her out like a stack of Pringles.
Click to expand...




Maybe the cat had already died and she went in to investigate?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I was to get a pet after my rabbit, it would probably have to be a cat.  I don't know what would happen leaving a dog alone in my home while I was working.  Also, my place is kind of small.  I'd love to have a little dog though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cats are awesome too - I have two, Baxter and Sylvester.  I love them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dont mind cats just never cared for em.
> Had a shitload of em at our weekend place and while they kept the rats and vermin under control they were mean as hell and they were wiping out the local wildlife.
> After getting rid of around twenty of em or so the two I left got fat and happy and the wildlife came back in amazing numbers.
> The problem was the sorry assholes who'd take em out to the boonies and dump them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've had a bunch of pets cats when I was a kid and a few as an adult.  I can only remember having one that was kind of mean, but she was a full bred Russian Blue, and they are kind of known to be "bitchy."  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The one's at the weekend place were feral as all get out. You couldnt even get close to em,and God forbid if you ever cornered em in the garage.
> I tried trapping em for awhile but it was fifty miles to the nearest shelter.
> We were hanging out down in a hollow around the fire one weekend and I started calling for Addie and she didnt come running as per usual.
> Of course I got worried and went looking for as she'd gotten in trouble with a porcupine,skunk and a hog while we were up there.
> Found her in the live trap with a dead cat. I guess it was the cat or her because she wouldnt hurt a fly and I cant for the life of me figure out why she went into the trap in the first place.
> The fit was so tight I had to upend the trap and shake her out like a stack of Pringles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the cat had already died and she went in to investigate?
Click to expand...


  Nah...I figure she went in to play with the cat and it got hostile so she had no choice.
  I'm calling self defense.

   Seriously though,she'd walk up to wild animals wagging her tail and wanting to play,of course they didnt see it that way.
    She got fifteen stitches over her eye when she tried to play with the wild hogs and I pulled at least a hundred porcupine quills out of her face when she decided it'd be a good idea to make friends with a porcupine.
    And then there was the skunk encounter.....


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cats are awesome too - I have two, Baxter and Sylvester.  I love them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont mind cats just never cared for em.
> Had a shitload of em at our weekend place and while they kept the rats and vermin under control they were mean as hell and they were wiping out the local wildlife.
> After getting rid of around twenty of em or so the two I left got fat and happy and the wildlife came back in amazing numbers.
> The problem was the sorry assholes who'd take em out to the boonies and dump them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've had a bunch of pets cats when I was a kid and a few as an adult.  I can only remember having one that was kind of mean, but she was a full bred Russian Blue, and they are kind of known to be "bitchy."  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The one's at the weekend place were feral as all get out. You couldnt even get close to em,and God forbid if you ever cornered em in the garage.
> I tried trapping em for awhile but it was fifty miles to the nearest shelter.
> We were hanging out down in a hollow around the fire one weekend and I started calling for Addie and she didnt come running as per usual.
> Of course I got worried and went looking for as she'd gotten in trouble with a porcupine,skunk and a hog while we were up there.
> Found her in the live trap with a dead cat. I guess it was the cat or her because she wouldnt hurt a fly and I cant for the life of me figure out why she went into the trap in the first place.
> The fit was so tight I had to upend the trap and shake her out like a stack of Pringles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the cat had already died and she went in to investigate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah...I figure she went in to play with the cat and it got hostile so she had no choice.
> I'm calling self defense.
> 
> Seriously though,she'd walk up to wild animals wagging her tail and wanting to play,of course they didnt see it that way.
> She got fifteen stitches over her eye when she tried to play with the wild hogs and I pulled at least a hundred porcupine quills out of her face when she decided it'd be a good idea to make friends with a porcupine.
> And then there was the skunk encounter.....
Click to expand...


Poor kitty!  Too friendly for her own good!  Lol!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont mind cats just never cared for em.
> Had a shitload of em at our weekend place and while they kept the rats and vermin under control they were mean as hell and they were wiping out the local wildlife.
> After getting rid of around twenty of em or so the two I left got fat and happy and the wildlife came back in amazing numbers.
> The problem was the sorry assholes who'd take em out to the boonies and dump them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had a bunch of pets cats when I was a kid and a few as an adult.  I can only remember having one that was kind of mean, but she was a full bred Russian Blue, and they are kind of known to be "bitchy."  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The one's at the weekend place were feral as all get out. You couldnt even get close to em,and God forbid if you ever cornered em in the garage.
> I tried trapping em for awhile but it was fifty miles to the nearest shelter.
> We were hanging out down in a hollow around the fire one weekend and I started calling for Addie and she didnt come running as per usual.
> Of course I got worried and went looking for as she'd gotten in trouble with a porcupine,skunk and a hog while we were up there.
> Found her in the live trap with a dead cat. I guess it was the cat or her because she wouldnt hurt a fly and I cant for the life of me figure out why she went into the trap in the first place.
> The fit was so tight I had to upend the trap and shake her out like a stack of Pringles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the cat had already died and she went in to investigate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah...I figure she went in to play with the cat and it got hostile so she had no choice.
> I'm calling self defense.
> 
> Seriously though,she'd walk up to wild animals wagging her tail and wanting to play,of course they didnt see it that way.
> She got fifteen stitches over her eye when she tried to play with the wild hogs and I pulled at least a hundred porcupine quills out of her face when she decided it'd be a good idea to make friends with a porcupine.
> And then there was the skunk encounter.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor kitty!  Too friendly for her own good!  Lol!
Click to expand...


   Pretty sure that wasn't the problem..


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cats are awesome too - I have two, Baxter and Sylvester.  I love them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont mind cats just never cared for em.
> Had a shitload of em at our weekend place and while they kept the rats and vermin under control they were mean as hell and they were wiping out the local wildlife.
> After getting rid of around twenty of em or so the two I left got fat and happy and the wildlife came back in amazing numbers.
> The problem was the sorry assholes who'd take em out to the boonies and dump them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've had a bunch of pets cats when I was a kid and a few as an adult.  I can only remember having one that was kind of mean, but she was a full bred Russian Blue, and they are kind of known to be "bitchy."  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The one's at the weekend place were feral as all get out. You couldnt even get close to em,and God forbid if you ever cornered em in the garage.
> I tried trapping em for awhile but it was fifty miles to the nearest shelter.
> We were hanging out down in a hollow around the fire one weekend and I started calling for Addie and she didnt come running as per usual.
> Of course I got worried and went looking for as she'd gotten in trouble with a porcupine,skunk and a hog while we were up there.
> Found her in the live trap with a dead cat. I guess it was the cat or her because she wouldnt hurt a fly and I cant for the life of me figure out why she went into the trap in the first place.
> The fit was so tight I had to upend the trap and shake her out like a stack of Pringles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the cat had already died and she went in to investigate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah...I figure she went in to play with the cat and it got hostile so she had no choice.
> I'm calling self defense.
> 
> Seriously though,she'd walk up to wild animals wagging her tail and wanting to play,of course they didnt see it that way.
> She got fifteen stitches over her eye when she tried to play with the wild hogs and I pulled at least a hundred porcupine quills out of her face when she decided it'd be a good idea to make friends with a porcupine.
> And then there was the skunk encounter.....
Click to expand...


Friendly but a tough bitch when she needs to be!  I like that cat.


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've had a bunch of pets cats when I was a kid and a few as an adult.  I can only remember having one that was kind of mean, but she was a full bred Russian Blue, and they are kind of known to be "bitchy."  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one's at the weekend place were feral as all get out. You couldnt even get close to em,and God forbid if you ever cornered em in the garage.
> I tried trapping em for awhile but it was fifty miles to the nearest shelter.
> We were hanging out down in a hollow around the fire one weekend and I started calling for Addie and she didnt come running as per usual.
> Of course I got worried and went looking for as she'd gotten in trouble with a porcupine,skunk and a hog while we were up there.
> Found her in the live trap with a dead cat. I guess it was the cat or her because she wouldnt hurt a fly and I cant for the life of me figure out why she went into the trap in the first place.
> The fit was so tight I had to upend the trap and shake her out like a stack of Pringles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the cat had already died and she went in to investigate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah...I figure she went in to play with the cat and it got hostile so she had no choice.
> I'm calling self defense.
> 
> Seriously though,she'd walk up to wild animals wagging her tail and wanting to play,of course they didnt see it that way.
> She got fifteen stitches over her eye when she tried to play with the wild hogs and I pulled at least a hundred porcupine quills out of her face when she decided it'd be a good idea to make friends with a porcupine.
> And then there was the skunk encounter.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor kitty!  Too friendly for her own good!  Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty sure that wasn't the problem..
Click to expand...


What do you mean?  She was just stupid?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont mind cats just never cared for em.
> Had a shitload of em at our weekend place and while they kept the rats and vermin under control they were mean as hell and they were wiping out the local wildlife.
> After getting rid of around twenty of em or so the two I left got fat and happy and the wildlife came back in amazing numbers.
> The problem was the sorry assholes who'd take em out to the boonies and dump them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had a bunch of pets cats when I was a kid and a few as an adult.  I can only remember having one that was kind of mean, but she was a full bred Russian Blue, and they are kind of known to be "bitchy."  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The one's at the weekend place were feral as all get out. You couldnt even get close to em,and God forbid if you ever cornered em in the garage.
> I tried trapping em for awhile but it was fifty miles to the nearest shelter.
> We were hanging out down in a hollow around the fire one weekend and I started calling for Addie and she didnt come running as per usual.
> Of course I got worried and went looking for as she'd gotten in trouble with a porcupine,skunk and a hog while we were up there.
> Found her in the live trap with a dead cat. I guess it was the cat or her because she wouldnt hurt a fly and I cant for the life of me figure out why she went into the trap in the first place.
> The fit was so tight I had to upend the trap and shake her out like a stack of Pringles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the cat had already died and she went in to investigate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah...I figure she went in to play with the cat and it got hostile so she had no choice.
> I'm calling self defense.
> 
> Seriously though,she'd walk up to wild animals wagging her tail and wanting to play,of course they didnt see it that way.
> She got fifteen stitches over her eye when she tried to play with the wild hogs and I pulled at least a hundred porcupine quills out of her face when she decided it'd be a good idea to make friends with a porcupine.
> And then there was the skunk encounter.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Friendly but a tough bitch when she needs to be!  I like that cat.
Click to expand...


  I admire the cats courage unfounded or not.
But you dont take on a 85 lb adversary when you weigh nine lbs at best.
   But I guess that goes back to cornering a feral cat...not a good idea whatever your intent.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> The one's at the weekend place were feral as all get out. You couldnt even get close to em,and God forbid if you ever cornered em in the garage.
> I tried trapping em for awhile but it was fifty miles to the nearest shelter.
> We were hanging out down in a hollow around the fire one weekend and I started calling for Addie and she didnt come running as per usual.
> Of course I got worried and went looking for as she'd gotten in trouble with a porcupine,skunk and a hog while we were up there.
> Found her in the live trap with a dead cat. I guess it was the cat or her because she wouldnt hurt a fly and I cant for the life of me figure out why she went into the trap in the first place.
> The fit was so tight I had to upend the trap and shake her out like a stack of Pringles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the cat had already died and she went in to investigate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah...I figure she went in to play with the cat and it got hostile so she had no choice.
> I'm calling self defense.
> 
> Seriously though,she'd walk up to wild animals wagging her tail and wanting to play,of course they didnt see it that way.
> She got fifteen stitches over her eye when she tried to play with the wild hogs and I pulled at least a hundred porcupine quills out of her face when she decided it'd be a good idea to make friends with a porcupine.
> And then there was the skunk encounter.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor kitty!  Too friendly for her own good!  Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty sure that wasn't the problem..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean?  She was just stupid?
Click to expand...


  Yeah pretty much. She thought everyone was her friend.
We didnt call her our special dog for nothing.


----------



## Dhara

I have four kids, and four cats.  We're planning a family dog too!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Dhara said:


> I have four kids, and four cats.  We're planning a family dog too!



  Sounds like you need four dogs to make it even.


----------



## Dhara

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have four kids, and four cats.  We're planning a family dog too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you need four dogs to make it even.
Click to expand...

The kids would probably agree with you, LOL.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Dhara said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have four kids, and four cats.  We're planning a family dog too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you need four dogs to make it even.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The kids would probably agree with you, LOL.
Click to expand...


  The more the merrier ...or is it chaotic?


----------



## Dhara

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have four kids, and four cats.  We're planning a family dog too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you need four dogs to make it even.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The kids would probably agree with you, LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The more the merrier ...or is it chaotic?
Click to expand...

Chaotic, and fun.  Four dogs I don't think would be fun.  My kids energy and four dogs on top of i?   I'd worry for the cats stress.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> The one's at the weekend place were feral as all get out. You couldnt even get close to em,and God forbid if you ever cornered em in the garage.
> I tried trapping em for awhile but it was fifty miles to the nearest shelter.
> We were hanging out down in a hollow around the fire one weekend and I started calling for Addie and she didnt come running as per usual.
> Of course I got worried and went looking for as she'd gotten in trouble with a porcupine,skunk and a hog while we were up there.
> Found her in the live trap with a dead cat. I guess it was the cat or her because she wouldnt hurt a fly and I cant for the life of me figure out why she went into the trap in the first place.
> The fit was so tight I had to upend the trap and shake her out like a stack of Pringles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the cat had already died and she went in to investigate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah...I figure she went in to play with the cat and it got hostile so she had no choice.
> I'm calling self defense.
> 
> Seriously though,she'd walk up to wild animals wagging her tail and wanting to play,of course they didnt see it that way.
> She got fifteen stitches over her eye when she tried to play with the wild hogs and I pulled at least a hundred porcupine quills out of her face when she decided it'd be a good idea to make friends with a porcupine.
> And then there was the skunk encounter.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor kitty!  Too friendly for her own good!  Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty sure that wasn't the problem..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean?  She was just stupid?
Click to expand...


  Now the wife and I's first Boxer,Jack Dempsey,he was white obviously,was a terror. I lost count of how many goats I had to pay for.
  He had the wolf in him.
We used to come out to him on the porch with a dead goat sitting in front of him soaking wet from dragging it across the river.
    Got to the point we had to keep him tied up when we went to the weekend place.
 He tried for the deer but he wasnt quite fast enough.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Dhara said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have four kids, and four cats.  We're planning a family dog too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you need four dogs to make it even.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The kids would probably agree with you, LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The more the merrier ...or is it chaotic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chaotic, and fun.  Four dogs I don't think would be fun.  My kids energy and four dogs on top of i?   I'd worry for the cats stress.
Click to expand...


  No worries,they'd be hiding.


----------



## Dhara

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have four kids, and four cats.  We're planning a family dog too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you need four dogs to make it even.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The kids would probably agree with you, LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The more the merrier ...or is it chaotic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chaotic, and fun.  Four dogs I don't think would be fun.  My kids energy and four dogs on top of i?   I'd worry for the cats stress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No worries,they'd be hiding.
Click to expand...

The little female is already losing her hair.  All the males tree her even though all are fixed.


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the cat had already died and she went in to investigate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah...I figure she went in to play with the cat and it got hostile so she had no choice.
> I'm calling self defense.
> 
> Seriously though,she'd walk up to wild animals wagging her tail and wanting to play,of course they didnt see it that way.
> She got fifteen stitches over her eye when she tried to play with the wild hogs and I pulled at least a hundred porcupine quills out of her face when she decided it'd be a good idea to make friends with a porcupine.
> And then there was the skunk encounter.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor kitty!  Too friendly for her own good!  Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty sure that wasn't the problem..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean?  She was just stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now the wife and I's first Boxer,Jack Dempsey,he was white obviously,was a terror. I lost count of how many goats I had to pay for.
> He had the wolf in him.
> We used to come out to him on the porch with a dead goat sitting in front of him soaking wet from dragging it across the river.
> Got to the point we had to keep him tied up when we went to the weekend place.
> He tried for the deer but he wasnt quite fast enough.
Click to expand...


Oh my god!  I used to have a fish called a Jack Dempsey.  Lol.  He was pretty mean too.


----------



## jon_berzerk

HereWeGoAgain said:


> My little girl Katy had a Grand Mall seizure this morning and they suspect a brain tumor.
> We had to leave her at the emergency pet hospital for further observation and treatment.
> She goes for her MRI and Ct Scan on Monday.
> They said there is a strong possibility she'll need brain surgery to remove the tumor if possible.
> View attachment 74110
> View attachment 74111




i just saw this sorry about that 

hope your Katy is doing well 

a week ago 

our 12 year old chow Ringo had a seizure 

it was horrible we didnt know what was happening 

never even dreamed she could have a seizure 

she started to come out of it by the time we arrived at the vet 

the doc was great he ran all the tests and they all came back healthy


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Dhara said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you need four dogs to make it even.
> 
> 
> 
> The kids would probably agree with you, LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The more the merrier ...or is it chaotic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chaotic, and fun.  Four dogs I don't think would be fun.  My kids energy and four dogs on top of i?   I'd worry for the cats stress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No worries,they'd be hiding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The little female is already losing her hair.  All the males tree her even though all are fixed.
Click to expand...


  So i'd have to say more stress would be a bad thing...at least the dog wont be trying to get laid.


----------



## Faun

HereWeGoAgain said:


> My little girl Katy had a Grand Mall seizure this morning and they suspect a brain tumor.
> We had to leave her at the emergency pet hospital for further observation and treatment.
> She goes for her MRI and Ct Scan on Monday.
> They said there is a strong possibility she'll need brain surgery to remove the tumor if possible.
> View attachment 74110
> View attachment 74111


Praying for her...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

jon_berzerk said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> My little girl Katy had a Grand Mall seizure this morning and they suspect a brain tumor.
> We had to leave her at the emergency pet hospital for further observation and treatment.
> She goes for her MRI and Ct Scan on Monday.
> They said there is a strong possibility she'll need brain surgery to remove the tumor if possible.
> View attachment 74110
> View attachment 74111
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just saw this sorry about that
> 
> hope your Katy is doing well
> 
> a week ago
> 
> our 12 year old chow Ringo had a seizure
> 
> it was horrible we didnt know what was happening
> 
> never even dreamed she could have a seizure
> 
> she started to come out of it by the time we arrived at the vet
> 
> the doc was great he ran all the tests and they all came back healthy
Click to expand...


  Thats great news!
Keep an eye on her/him they can come back but they can also be treated with Keppra or the like.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Faun said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> My little girl Katy had a Grand Mall seizure this morning and they suspect a brain tumor.
> We had to leave her at the emergency pet hospital for further observation and treatment.
> She goes for her MRI and Ct Scan on Monday.
> They said there is a strong possibility she'll need brain surgery to remove the tumor if possible.
> View attachment 74110
> View attachment 74111
> 
> 
> 
> Praying for her...
Click to expand...


  Thanks Faun. 
She's improving daily.


----------



## Faun

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> My little girl Katy had a Grand Mall seizure this morning and they suspect a brain tumor.
> We had to leave her at the emergency pet hospital for further observation and treatment.
> She goes for her MRI and Ct Scan on Monday.
> They said there is a strong possibility she'll need brain surgery to remove the tumor if possible.
> View attachment 74110
> View attachment 74111
> 
> 
> 
> Praying for her...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Faun.
> She's improving daily.
Click to expand...

Glad to hear that. Best wishes.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah...I figure she went in to play with the cat and it got hostile so she had no choice.
> I'm calling self defense.
> 
> Seriously though,she'd walk up to wild animals wagging her tail and wanting to play,of course they didnt see it that way.
> She got fifteen stitches over her eye when she tried to play with the wild hogs and I pulled at least a hundred porcupine quills out of her face when she decided it'd be a good idea to make friends with a porcupine.
> And then there was the skunk encounter.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor kitty!  Too friendly for her own good!  Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty sure that wasn't the problem..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean?  She was just stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now the wife and I's first Boxer,Jack Dempsey,he was white obviously,was a terror. I lost count of how many goats I had to pay for.
> He had the wolf in him.
> We used to come out to him on the porch with a dead goat sitting in front of him soaking wet from dragging it across the river.
> Got to the point we had to keep him tied up when we went to the weekend place.
> He tried for the deer but he wasnt quite fast enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh my god!  I used to have a fish called a Jack Dempsey.  Lol.  He was pretty mean too.
Click to expand...


  He wasnt a Betta by any chance?


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor kitty!  Too friendly for her own good!  Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure that wasn't the problem..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean?  She was just stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now the wife and I's first Boxer,Jack Dempsey,he was white obviously,was a terror. I lost count of how many goats I had to pay for.
> He had the wolf in him.
> We used to come out to him on the porch with a dead goat sitting in front of him soaking wet from dragging it across the river.
> Got to the point we had to keep him tied up when we went to the weekend place.
> He tried for the deer but he wasnt quite fast enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh my god!  I used to have a fish called a Jack Dempsey.  Lol.  He was pretty mean too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He wasnt a Betta by any chance?
Click to expand...


No, the name of the fish is a Jack Dempsey fish.    Pretty cool looking fish but super aggressive.  He killed all my other fish!

Jack Dempsey (fish) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ChrisL

It's a ciclid.  Whatever that means.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Pretty funny.  In the link I posted it says that those fish can get along with other fish.  Not mine!  He killed everyone!  The silly bastid.  Lol.    The only one he didn't kill was the arowana, but the Arowana was bigger than him.  I also had snakeheads and I had a fresh water turtle before and also a couple of Pacus at one time.  I used to have a gigantic fish tank, but those tropical fish are hard to keep.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure that wasn't the problem..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean?  She was just stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now the wife and I's first Boxer,Jack Dempsey,he was white obviously,was a terror. I lost count of how many goats I had to pay for.
> He had the wolf in him.
> We used to come out to him on the porch with a dead goat sitting in front of him soaking wet from dragging it across the river.
> Got to the point we had to keep him tied up when we went to the weekend place.
> He tried for the deer but he wasnt quite fast enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh my god!  I used to have a fish called a Jack Dempsey.  Lol.  He was pretty mean too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He wasnt a Betta by any chance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the name of the fish is a Jack Dempsey fish.    Pretty cool looking fish but super aggressive.  He killed all my other fish!
> 
> Jack Dempsey (fish) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


  Looks like he'd eat the Betta fighting fish for lunch.
I see it's from the Cichlid family as are the Oscar which was a popular fish in my younger years.
  They had a habit of eating all the other fish in your aquarium.
I've seen them grow to several pounds.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> It's a ciclid.  Whatever that means.  Lol.



  Close.


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean?  She was just stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the wife and I's first Boxer,Jack Dempsey,he was white obviously,was a terror. I lost count of how many goats I had to pay for.
> He had the wolf in him.
> We used to come out to him on the porch with a dead goat sitting in front of him soaking wet from dragging it across the river.
> Got to the point we had to keep him tied up when we went to the weekend place.
> He tried for the deer but he wasnt quite fast enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh my god!  I used to have a fish called a Jack Dempsey.  Lol.  He was pretty mean too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He wasnt a Betta by any chance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the name of the fish is a Jack Dempsey fish.    Pretty cool looking fish but super aggressive.  He killed all my other fish!
> 
> Jack Dempsey (fish) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like he'd eat the Betta fighting fish for lunch.
> I see it's from the Cichlid family as are the Oscar which was a popular fish in my younger years.
> They had a habit of eating all the other fish in your aquarium.
> I've seen them grow to several pounds.
Click to expand...


I had Oscars too.  I had a veil tail Oscar.  He was really cool.  The Oscars would come over and wiggle their bodies at me when I was going to feed them.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a ciclid.  Whatever that means.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close.
Click to expand...


Whatever.  You knew what I meant.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a ciclid.  Whatever that means.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever.  You knew what I meant.
Click to expand...


  We had the Rio Grande Perch in the South Llano river my Dog Jack Dempsey  used to drag the goats across...Funny that.
     It's the only Cichlid that lives wild in the U.S. and man is it tasty!!


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a ciclid.  Whatever that means.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever.  You knew what I meant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We had the Rio Grande Perch in the South Llano river my Dog Jack Dempsey  used to drag the goats across...Funny that.
> It's the only Cichlid that lives wild in the U.S. and man is it tasty!!
> View attachment 74302
Click to expand...


Awesome!  Pretty fish.  I like the colorful ones.  I don't think I've ever eaten a fresh water fish though.  I'm not big on fish.  I only like a couple/few kinds, the white flaky sweeter tasting ones.  I've had Tilapia but that is a brackish fish, so not really salt water.  I like flounder, haddock, cod, and that kind of sea fish.  I've heard that catfish is really good though I've never tried it.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

The males are butt ugly but just as tasty..


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a ciclid.  Whatever that means.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever.  You knew what I meant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We had the Rio Grande Perch in the South Llano river my Dog Jack Dempsey  used to drag the goats across...Funny that.
> It's the only Cichlid that lives wild in the U.S. and man is it tasty!!
> View attachment 74302
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awesome!  Pretty fish.  I like the colorful ones.  I don't think I've ever eaten a fresh water fish though.  I'm not big on fish.  I only like a couple/few kinds, the white flaky sweeter tasting ones.  I've had Tilapia but that is a brackish fish, so not really salt water.  I like flounder, haddock, cod, and that kind of sea fish.  I've heard that catfish is really good though I've never tried it.
Click to expand...


  Sounds like you like the same type of fish I like.
Dont bother with the catfish unless the person cooking them knows what they're doing,they generally suck.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

If you ever get the chance to try Crappie do it. The most succulent fresh water fish out there.


----------



## ChrisL

I will try it if the opportunity comes up!  

Well, I think I'm going to get ready for sleepy time now.  You have a good night and Katy dog too!  Keeping fingers crossed that she stays well.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

And here's Katy taking up my entire side of the bed after the wife thoughtfully laid a towel down for her.
  Even though we set up a camping cot at the foot of the bed...I guess I know where I'll be sleeping,the foot of the bed or the couch.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> I will try it if the opportunity comes up!
> 
> Well, I think I'm going to get ready for sleepy time now.  You have a good night and Katy dog too!  Keeping fingers crossed that she stays well.



  Good night Chris.
I think I'm right there with you....except I'm at the foot of the bed.


----------



## Tilly

Gracie said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> peanut butter......i hate to say it....put i just coat the pills in peanut butter...thor is easy....he has taken pills all his damned life nearly......the others demand the peanut butter wrap....i tried greenies etc....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have the only dog on the planet that wont eat the stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha Ha! I stuck Gracie's pills in mini marshmellows. When she started getting wise to that, I hid it in a piece of cheese but I would give her a regular pill free piece FIRST, then give the other 2 dogs a piece of cheese...all in front of her...then give her another piece with the pill in it and say "hurry! Dey Gonna Get It!" (yes, my dogs unnerstan baby talk) and she would gobble it thinking they would take it from her.
Click to expand...

Cheese is the only thing that works with my dogs too! They love the stuff


----------



## jon_berzerk

HereWeGoAgain said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> My little girl Katy had a Grand Mall seizure this morning and they suspect a brain tumor.
> We had to leave her at the emergency pet hospital for further observation and treatment.
> She goes for her MRI and Ct Scan on Monday.
> They said there is a strong possibility she'll need brain surgery to remove the tumor if possible.
> View attachment 74110
> View attachment 74111
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just saw this sorry about that
> 
> hope your Katy is doing well
> 
> a week ago
> 
> our 12 year old chow Ringo had a seizure
> 
> it was horrible we didnt know what was happening
> 
> never even dreamed she could have a seizure
> 
> she started to come out of it by the time we arrived at the vet
> 
> the doc was great he ran all the tests and they all came back healthy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats great news!
> Keep an eye on her/him they can come back but they can also be treated with Keppra or the like.
Click to expand...



if she has any more seizures she will go on medicine 

what a horrible ordeal to that happen


----------



## skye

HereWeGoAgain said:


> And here's Katy taking up my entire side of the bed after the wife thoughtfully laid a towel down for her.
> Even though we set up a camping cot at the foot of the bed...I guess I know where I'll be sleeping,the foot of the bed or the couch.
> View attachment 74306





That's the way girl!!!!  you be comfy!

She is recuperating.....she needs her little luxuries!!!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

skye said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here's Katy taking up my entire side of the bed after the wife thoughtfully laid a towel down for her.
> Even though we set up a camping cot at the foot of the bed...I guess I know where I'll be sleeping,the foot of the bed or the couch.
> View attachment 74306
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the way girl!!!!  you be comfy!
> 
> She is recuperating.....she needs her little luxuries!!!!
Click to expand...


  Hell,thats where she sleeps when she's healthy.
But I didnt mind telling her to move over then.


----------



## skye

HereWeGoAgain said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here's Katy taking up my entire side of the bed after the wife thoughtfully laid a towel down for her.
> Even though we set up a camping cot at the foot of the bed...I guess I know where I'll be sleeping,the foot of the bed or the couch.
> View attachment 74306
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the way girl!!!!  you be comfy!
> 
> She is recuperating.....she needs her little luxuries!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hell,thats where she sleeps when she's healthy.
> But I didnt mind telling her to move over then.
Click to expand...



Your baby is adorable.

Is that simple!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

skye said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here's Katy taking up my entire side of the bed after the wife thoughtfully laid a towel down for her.
> Even though we set up a camping cot at the foot of the bed...I guess I know where I'll be sleeping,the foot of the bed or the couch.
> View attachment 74306
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the way girl!!!!  you be comfy!
> 
> She is recuperating.....she needs her little luxuries!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hell,thats where she sleeps when she's healthy.
> But I didnt mind telling her to move over then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your baby is adorable.
> 
> Is that simple!
Click to expand...


  She's not as pretty as when she was a youngster...but then neither am I.


----------



## skye

HereWeGoAgain said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here's Katy taking up my entire side of the bed after the wife thoughtfully laid a towel down for her.
> Even though we set up a camping cot at the foot of the bed...I guess I know where I'll be sleeping,the foot of the bed or the couch.
> View attachment 74306
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the way girl!!!!  you be comfy!
> 
> She is recuperating.....she needs her little luxuries!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hell,thats where she sleeps when she's healthy.
> But I didnt mind telling her to move over then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your baby is adorable.
> 
> Is that simple!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's not as pretty as when she was a youngster...but then neither am I.
Click to expand...




She IS pretty!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

skye said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here's Katy taking up my entire side of the bed after the wife thoughtfully laid a towel down for her.
> Even though we set up a camping cot at the foot of the bed...I guess I know where I'll be sleeping,the foot of the bed or the couch.
> View attachment 74306
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the way girl!!!!  you be comfy!
> 
> She is recuperating.....she needs her little luxuries!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hell,thats where she sleeps when she's healthy.
> But I didnt mind telling her to move over then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your baby is adorable.
> 
> Is that simple!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's not as pretty as when she was a youngster...but then neither am I.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She IS pretty!
Click to expand...


  In my eyes she looks like the day we brought her home....with just a few more skin tags.


----------



## jon_berzerk

HereWeGoAgain said:


> And here's Katy taking up my entire side of the bed after the wife thoughtfully laid a towel down for her.
> Even though we set up a camping cot at the foot of the bed...I guess I know where I'll be sleeping,the foot of the bed or the couch.
> View attachment 74306




she is a really nice looking dog


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the way girl!!!!  you be comfy!
> 
> She is recuperating.....she needs her little luxuries!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell,thats where she sleeps when she's healthy.
> But I didnt mind telling her to move over then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your baby is adorable.
> 
> Is that simple!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's not as pretty as when she was a youngster...but then neither am I.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She IS pretty!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my eyes she looks like the day we brought her home....with just a few more skin tags.
Click to expand...


Why did you take her out of your avatar?  It was really cute!


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the way girl!!!!  you be comfy!
> 
> She is recuperating.....she needs her little luxuries!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell,thats where she sleeps when she's healthy.
> But I didnt mind telling her to move over then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your baby is adorable.
> 
> Is that simple!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's not as pretty as when she was a youngster...but then neither am I.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She IS pretty!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my eyes she looks like the day we brought her home....with just a few more skin tags.
Click to expand...


She's adorable!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell,thats where she sleeps when she's healthy.
> But I didnt mind telling her to move over then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your baby is adorable.
> 
> Is that simple!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's not as pretty as when she was a youngster...but then neither am I.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She IS pretty!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my eyes she looks like the day we brought her home....with just a few more skin tags.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did you take her out of your avatar?  It was really cute!
Click to expand...


   Was going for another when I got a call from the assisted living facility telling me they wanted to call an ambulance for my mother.....she had a 101.2 fever.
    I said to hell with that let me talk to her.
 She said hell no I dont need to go to the emergency room and she would be fine with me taking her to see the doc in the morning.
    Her medicare doesnt kick in till July first and it would have been God knows how much out of pocket. Turns out to be nothing and cost $114 bucks rather than thousands for the E trip.


----------



## Zoom-boing

HWGA -- did Katy have the MRI?  Did you get the results?  Will she need surgery?  

I scanned the thread but didn't see what happened re:  testing.  I may have just missed it though.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Zoom-boing said:


> HWGA -- did Katy have the MRI?  Did you get the results?  Will she need surgery?
> 
> I scanned the thread but didn't see what happened re:  testing.  I may have just missed it though.



    Yeah I was asleep at the wheel myself. Apparently while I was in the kennel with Katy the wife and the doc decided to give the Keppra a chance and see if it stopped the seizures before committing to the surgery that might kill her after they saw how stressed she was.
    So far so good,although I really hate to see how she's reacted to the Keppra.
  We give it to her twice a day,once in the morning and once in the evening. Before her evening dose she's back to her old self but two hours after she's listless and sleepy.
  The doc said she'd get use to it though so we'll see.


----------



## Zoom-boing

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> HWGA -- did Katy have the MRI?  Did you get the results?  Will she need surgery?
> 
> I scanned the thread but didn't see what happened re:  testing.  I may have just missed it though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I was asleep at the wheel myself. Apparently while I was in the kennel with Katy the wife and the doc decided to give the Keppra a chance and see if it stopped the seizures before committing to the surgery that might kill her after they saw how stressed she was.
> So far so good,although I really hate to see how she's reacted to the Keppra.
> We give it to her twice a day,once in the morning and once in the evening. Before her evening dose she's back to her old self but two hours after she's listless and sleepy.
> The doc said she'd get use to it though so we'll see.
Click to expand...


Did they do an mri to see if she has a tumor?


----------



## skye

HereWeGoAgain!  

Your new avatar!!!!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Zoom-boing said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> HWGA -- did Katy have the MRI?  Did you get the results?  Will she need surgery?
> 
> I scanned the thread but didn't see what happened re:  testing.  I may have just missed it though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I was asleep at the wheel myself. Apparently while I was in the kennel with Katy the wife and the doc decided to give the Keppra a chance and see if it stopped the seizures before committing to the surgery that might kill her after they saw how stressed she was.
> So far so good,although I really hate to see how she's reacted to the Keppra.
> We give it to her twice a day,once in the morning and once in the evening. Before her evening dose she's back to her old self but two hours after she's listless and sleepy.
> The doc said she'd get use to it though so we'll see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did they do an mri to see if she has a tumor?
Click to expand...


   No,but they're pretty sure that it is a tumor based on her symptoms,shaking her head and sneezing a lot, but figured it really wouldnt matter if it was since the surgery would probably kill her.
   The hope is it's a slow growing tumor and she wont live long enough for it to be fatal before her age catches up to her.


----------



## Gracie

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> HWGA -- did Katy have the MRI?  Did you get the results?  Will she need surgery?
> 
> I scanned the thread but didn't see what happened re:  testing.  I may have just missed it though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I was asleep at the wheel myself. Apparently while I was in the kennel with Katy the wife and the doc decided to give the Keppra a chance and see if it stopped the seizures before committing to the surgery that might kill her after they saw how stressed she was.
> So far so good,although I really hate to see how she's reacted to the Keppra.
> We give it to her twice a day,once in the morning and once in the evening. Before her evening dose she's back to her old self but two hours after she's listless and sleepy.
> The doc said she'd get use to it though so we'll see.
Click to expand...

Gracie was on seconal. I think that is what it was. Could have been keppra. She did the same thing at first..fine, then kinda wonky/sleepy/robotic. Stoned, in other words. But after a month...she was fine. And no more seizures. Well, for almost a year, then they came back non stop. Grand Mals.
But that is neither here nor there at the moment. Katy will get used to Keppra...or rather, her body will...and she will be the dog she always has been regardless of first or second pill. And a sleepy stoned dog is better than one flopping all over the floor, right?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Gracie said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> HWGA -- did Katy have the MRI?  Did you get the results?  Will she need surgery?
> 
> I scanned the thread but didn't see what happened re:  testing.  I may have just missed it though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I was asleep at the wheel myself. Apparently while I was in the kennel with Katy the wife and the doc decided to give the Keppra a chance and see if it stopped the seizures before committing to the surgery that might kill her after they saw how stressed she was.
> So far so good,although I really hate to see how she's reacted to the Keppra.
> We give it to her twice a day,once in the morning and once in the evening. Before her evening dose she's back to her old self but two hours after she's listless and sleepy.
> The doc said she'd get use to it though so we'll see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gracie was on seconal. I think that is what it was. Could have been keppra. She did the same thing at first..fine, then kinda wonky/sleepy/robotic. Stoned, in other words. But after a month...she was fine. And no more seizures. Well, for almost a year, then they came back non stop. Grand Mals.
> But that is neither here nor there at the moment. Katy will get used to Keppra...or rather, her body will...and she will be the dog she always has been regardless of first or second pill. And a sleepy stoned dog is better than one flopping all over the floor, right?
Click to expand...


  Yeah thats what I figure.
If she can live a normal life for another year or two I'm good with that.
   When her time comes I'll cry like a baby while I hold her and let the doc do whats necessary.


----------



## Alex.

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> HWGA -- did Katy have the MRI?  Did you get the results?  Will she need surgery?
> 
> I scanned the thread but didn't see what happened re:  testing.  I may have just missed it though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I was asleep at the wheel myself. Apparently while I was in the kennel with Katy the wife and the doc decided to give the Keppra a chance and see if it stopped the seizures before committing to the surgery that might kill her after they saw how stressed she was.
> So far so good,although I really hate to see how she's reacted to the Keppra.
> We give it to her twice a day,once in the morning and once in the evening. Before her evening dose she's back to her old self but two hours after she's listless and sleepy.
> The doc said she'd get use to it though so we'll see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gracie was on seconal. I think that is what it was. Could have been keppra. She did the same thing at first..fine, then kinda wonky/sleepy/robotic. Stoned, in other words. But after a month...she was fine. And no more seizures. Well, for almost a year, then they came back non stop. Grand Mals.
> But that is neither here nor there at the moment. Katy will get used to Keppra...or rather, her body will...and she will be the dog she always has been regardless of first or second pill. And a sleepy stoned dog is better than one flopping all over the floor, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah thats what I figure.
> If she can live a normal life for another year or two I'm good with that.
> When her time comes I'll cry like a baby while I hold her and let the doc do whats necessary.
Click to expand...

That is all anyone can do. Love em like they have never been loved before.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will try it if the opportunity comes up!
> 
> Well, I think I'm going to get ready for sleepy time now.  You have a good night and Katy dog too!  Keeping fingers crossed that she stays well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good night Chris.
> I think I'm right there with you....except I'm at the foot of the bed.
Click to expand...


   Waaaaaaaaaah!!!!!!!! Nobody responded to my post or acknowledged it!!!!
But thats okay....


----------



## Gracie

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> HWGA -- did Katy have the MRI?  Did you get the results?  Will she need surgery?
> 
> I scanned the thread but didn't see what happened re:  testing.  I may have just missed it though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I was asleep at the wheel myself. Apparently while I was in the kennel with Katy the wife and the doc decided to give the Keppra a chance and see if it stopped the seizures before committing to the surgery that might kill her after they saw how stressed she was.
> So far so good,although I really hate to see how she's reacted to the Keppra.
> We give it to her twice a day,once in the morning and once in the evening. Before her evening dose she's back to her old self but two hours after she's listless and sleepy.
> The doc said she'd get use to it though so we'll see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gracie was on seconal. I think that is what it was. Could have been keppra. She did the same thing at first..fine, then kinda wonky/sleepy/robotic. Stoned, in other words. But after a month...she was fine. And no more seizures. Well, for almost a year, then they came back non stop. Grand Mals.
> But that is neither here nor there at the moment. Katy will get used to Keppra...or rather, her body will...and she will be the dog she always has been regardless of first or second pill. And a sleepy stoned dog is better than one flopping all over the floor, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah thats what I figure.
> If she can live a normal life for another year or two I'm good with that.
> When her time comes I'll cry like a baby while I hold her and let the doc do whats necessary.
Click to expand...

I know you will. You are a good papa to Katy. I was with gracie, too. When it is karma's turn...I will do the same but I will whisper in her ear "Go see Gracie!" and..she will. With my help along with the vet.

Here is praying it is a slowwwwwww tumor!
Moki was told 2 years ago he only had a year left (cancer) but that little buttface is still booking right along! I am thankful.


----------



## Gracie

This is my buttbuttface. Moki...but I call him buttbutt.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Gracie said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> HWGA -- did Katy have the MRI?  Did you get the results?  Will she need surgery?
> 
> I scanned the thread but didn't see what happened re:  testing.  I may have just missed it though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I was asleep at the wheel myself. Apparently while I was in the kennel with Katy the wife and the doc decided to give the Keppra a chance and see if it stopped the seizures before committing to the surgery that might kill her after they saw how stressed she was.
> So far so good,although I really hate to see how she's reacted to the Keppra.
> We give it to her twice a day,once in the morning and once in the evening. Before her evening dose she's back to her old self but two hours after she's listless and sleepy.
> The doc said she'd get use to it though so we'll see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gracie was on seconal. I think that is what it was. Could have been keppra. She did the same thing at first..fine, then kinda wonky/sleepy/robotic. Stoned, in other words. But after a month...she was fine. And no more seizures. Well, for almost a year, then they came back non stop. Grand Mals.
> But that is neither here nor there at the moment. Katy will get used to Keppra...or rather, her body will...and she will be the dog she always has been regardless of first or second pill. And a sleepy stoned dog is better than one flopping all over the floor, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah thats what I figure.
> If she can live a normal life for another year or two I'm good with that.
> When her time comes I'll cry like a baby while I hold her and let the doc do whats necessary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you will. You are a good papa to Katy. I was with gracie, too. When it is karma's turn...I will do the same but I will whisper in her ear "Go see Gracie!" and..she will. With my help along with the vet.
> 
> Here is praying it is a slowwwwwww tumor!
> Moki was told 2 years ago he only had a year left (cancer) but that little buttface is still booking right along! I am thankful.
Click to expand...


  Funny but your post brought a tear to my eye for some reason.
And I really dont care to know why.


----------



## Gracie

Hugs to you. Just keep on keeping on with Katy, just as she is with you. Enjoy each other...and love each other. That in itself will never go away.


----------



## Gracie

Wanna know how MokiButtButt wound up being MrGracies dog? After charlie died..he cried like a baby too. Sobs. The worst I ever heard from that man.
So I went hunting. Looked and looked and looked. Nothing at the pound for months. MrG said NO MORE DOGS. I knew better. So I continued to hunt. I finally gave up at rescues and the pound and no kill shelters and craigslist and for funzies..went to a local pet shop. And there he was, with his sister Sweetpea. I took them both cuz my sister in law was with me and there were only two puppies left. Moki and Sweetypea and she wanted Sweetpea for her husband (MrG's brother). She would make payments to me to pay me back for the cost of both puppies. 

So...we get home, saunter in the house with these two teeny tiny puppies..small enough to fit in our hands behind our backs. I went straight to MrG who was sitting at his pc...and his brother was on the couch watching tv. SIL and myself nodded to each other, and reached out to the guys with those puppies. MrG gasped and said AWWWWWWW at the same time his brother said AWWWWWWW and that was that. Moki is MrGs dog thru and thru..and Sweetpea was hooked to the hip with MrG's brother. I love Moki...but I did not let myself get attached. Not my dog. HIS dog. And I kept it that way. I had to wait for my own dog since I was dogless at that time due to Charlie dying.

Then one day, MrG came back from the swap meet with this 17 week old aussie. I named her Gracie. SHE was MY dog. Then MrG and I both found Karma together. OUR dog.

This is Sweetpea and Moki. Sweetpea is the blonde puppy. So tiny they were.






And this is Karma when MrG and I got her. She was MINE too. Actually...she was Gracie's, lol:


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Gracie said:


> This is my buttbuttface. Moki...but I call him buttbutt.



  Nick names for dogs are a necessity,how else are you gonna tell em you love em?


----------



## Gracie

ButtButt, boogerface, pootypie, doofus, pookie, dookie lips. They don't care. They come running and land on us all slobbery.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Gracie said:


> ButtButt, boogerface, pootypie, doofus, pookie, dookie lips. They don't care. They come running and land on us all slobbery.



  Let me see...we've had Booger Butt, Rat,Doofus and Weasel.
I'm sure there's more but I cant think of em.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Funny how some of them are similar.


----------



## Gracie

I wonder what they call us in doggy language?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Gracie said:


> I wonder what they call us in doggy language?



 I'd like to think .....My Best Bud,The Guy I Trust,or the guy I'd bite anyone for!!!


----------



## Gracie

Mumble faces, dumbdumbs, food factories. They don't care cuz we still jump all over them with slobbery kisses.


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your baby is adorable.
> 
> Is that simple!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's not as pretty as when she was a youngster...but then neither am I.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She IS pretty!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my eyes she looks like the day we brought her home....with just a few more skin tags.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did you take her out of your avatar?  It was really cute!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was going for another when I got a call from the assisted living facility telling me they wanted to call an ambulance for my mother.....she had a 101.2 fever.
> I said to hell with that let me talk to her.
> She said hell no I dont need to go to the emergency room and she would be fine with me taking her to see the doc in the morning.
> Her medicare doesnt kick in till July first and it would have been God knows how much out of pocket. Turns out to be nothing and cost $114 bucks rather than thousands for the E trip.
Click to expand...


Well, what is wrong with her?  The flu?  Hope she's feeling better.


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will try it if the opportunity comes up!
> 
> Well, I think I'm going to get ready for sleepy time now.  You have a good night and Katy dog too!  Keeping fingers crossed that she stays well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good night Chris.
> I think I'm right there with you....except I'm at the foot of the bed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Waaaaaaaaaah!!!!!!!! Nobody responded to my post or acknowledged it!!!!
> But thats okay....
Click to expand...


Sorry, I must have missed that.  Funny!    How'd ya sleep?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's not as pretty as when she was a youngster...but then neither am I.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She IS pretty!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my eyes she looks like the day we brought her home....with just a few more skin tags.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did you take her out of your avatar?  It was really cute!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was going for another when I got a call from the assisted living facility telling me they wanted to call an ambulance for my mother.....she had a 101.2 fever.
> I said to hell with that let me talk to her.
> She said hell no I dont need to go to the emergency room and she would be fine with me taking her to see the doc in the morning.
> Her medicare doesnt kick in till July first and it would have been God knows how much out of pocket. Turns out to be nothing and cost $114 bucks rather than thousands for the E trip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, what is wrong with her?  The flu?  Hope she's feeling better.
Click to expand...


  She's fine,just a mild bug.
The people at the assisted living place always overreact to avoid getting sued.


----------



## Tilly

Awww. Lovely pic, HWGA.


----------



## Gracie

both assholes have been reported. This is NOT the flame zone.


----------



## Coyote

*Thread has been cleaned.*

*This thread is not the place for off bashing/flaming and such - please take grudges to the FZ.*


----------



## Coyote

*Clearly no good deed goes unpunished.  TAKE the flaming to the FZ.*


----------



## P@triot

For the record - this is about the worst title I have ever seen. I catch a glimpse of that and my heart literally leaps up into my throat thinking some precious little girl is in a life or death situation....only to find out it's about a _dog_. As a life long dog owner, I love my dogs. I really do. Got tears in my eyes every time one was put to sleep (and I *never* cry). But to ask for prayers for a _dog_? _Really_? For the love of pete, at least put in the thread title "for my *DOG* Katy". In my humble opinion, this a cruel thing to do to the rest of us (though I will give you the benefit of the doubt and assume it wasn't intentional).


----------



## Coyote

Rottweiler said:


> For the record - this is about the worst title I have ever seen. I catch a glimpse of that and my heart literally leaps up into my throat thinking some precious little girl is in a life or death situation....only to find out it's about a _dog_. As a life long dog owner, I love my dogs. I really do. Got tears in my eyes every time one was put to sleep (and I *never* cry). But to ask for prayers for a _dog_? _Really_? For the love of pete, at least put in the thread title "for my *DOG* Katy". In my humble opinion, this a cruel thing to do to the rest of us (though I will give you the benefit of the doubt and assume it wasn't intentional).




I think being in the Pet forum should clue you in maybe?  Come on....


----------



## saveliberty

Use the choke collar Coyote!


----------



## saveliberty

Coyote said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the record - this is about the worst title I have ever seen. I catch a glimpse of that and my heart literally leaps up into my throat thinking some precious little girl is in a life or death situation....only to find out it's about a _dog_. As a life long dog owner, I love my dogs. I really do. Got tears in my eyes every time one was put to sleep (and I *never* cry). But to ask for prayers for a _dog_? _Really_? For the love of pete, at least put in the thread title "for my *DOG* Katy". In my humble opinion, this a cruel thing to do to the rest of us (though I will give you the benefit of the doubt and assume it wasn't intentional).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think being in the Pet forum should clue you in maybe?  Come on....
Click to expand...


Mr. Obvious is vacationing this week...


----------



## P@triot

Coyote said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the record - this is about the worst title I have ever seen. I catch a glimpse of that and my heart literally leaps up into my throat thinking some precious little girl is in a life or death situation....only to find out it's about a _dog_. As a life long dog owner, I love my dogs. I really do. Got tears in my eyes every time one was put to sleep (and I *never* cry). But to ask for prayers for a _dog_? _Really_? For the love of pete, at least put in the thread title "for my *DOG* Katy". In my humble opinion, this a cruel thing to do to the rest of us (though I will give you the benefit of the doubt and assume it wasn't intentional).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think being in the Pet forum should clue you in maybe?  Come on....
Click to expand...

I didn't see "Pet forum". I simply saw the title in the first list of titles


----------



## saveliberty

Rottweiler said:


> I didn't see "Pet forum". I simply saw the title in the first list of titles



Your Rottweiler, need I go further?


----------



## P@triot

Coyote said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the record - this is about the worst title I have ever seen. I catch a glimpse of that and my heart literally leaps up into my throat thinking some precious little girl is in a life or death situation....only to find out it's about a _dog_. As a life long dog owner, I love my dogs. I really do. Got tears in my eyes every time one was put to sleep (and I *never* cry). But to ask for prayers for a _dog_? _Really_? For the love of pete, at least put in the thread title "for my *DOG* Katy". In my humble opinion, this a cruel thing to do to the rest of us (though I will give you the benefit of the doubt and assume it wasn't intentional).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think being in the Pet forum should clue you in maybe?  Come on....
Click to expand...

By the way Coyote....who names a _pet_ Katy? Every pet I've had was named after an inanimate object (snowball, fluffy, etc.). Say what you want, but that didn't help either. I didn't see the forum it was in and with a name like Katy in the title, I couldn't help but click on it to see if I could help some little girl - if nothing else with some prayers. But I'm not praying for a dadgum _dog_.


----------



## Coyote

Rottweiler said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the record - this is about the worst title I have ever seen. I catch a glimpse of that and my heart literally leaps up into my throat thinking some precious little girl is in a life or death situation....only to find out it's about a _dog_. As a life long dog owner, I love my dogs. I really do. Got tears in my eyes every time one was put to sleep (and I *never* cry). But to ask for prayers for a _dog_? _Really_? For the love of pete, at least put in the thread title "for my *DOG* Katy". In my humble opinion, this a cruel thing to do to the rest of us (though I will give you the benefit of the doubt and assume it wasn't intentional).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think being in the Pet forum should clue you in maybe?  Come on....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't see "Pet forum". I simply saw the title in the first list of titles
Click to expand...

 
That's understandable...but lets give this thread some kindness.  Several folks already trashed it in a very hurtful way.


----------



## Coyote

Rottweiler said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the record - this is about the worst title I have ever seen. I catch a glimpse of that and my heart literally leaps up into my throat thinking some precious little girl is in a life or death situation....only to find out it's about a _dog_. As a life long dog owner, I love my dogs. I really do. Got tears in my eyes every time one was put to sleep (and I *never* cry). But to ask for prayers for a _dog_? _Really_? For the love of pete, at least put in the thread title "for my *DOG* Katy". In my humble opinion, this a cruel thing to do to the rest of us (though I will give you the benefit of the doubt and assume it wasn't intentional).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think being in the Pet forum should clue you in maybe?  Come on....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By the way Coyote....who names a _pet_ Katy? Every pet I've had was named after an inanimate object (snowball, fluffy, etc.). Say what you want, but that didn't help either. I didn't see the forum it was in and with a name like Katy in the title, I couldn't help but click on it to see if I could help some little girl - if nothing else with some prayers. But I'm not praying for a dadgum _dog_.
Click to expand...



Welllll....I currently have a Rue, Hazel, Rosalee, and Dasher.  I've had Cowboy, Sophie, Abby, Hootie, Halley, Deena, Maytag, Elsa....


----------



## P@triot

Coyote said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the record - this is about the worst title I have ever seen. I catch a glimpse of that and my heart literally leaps up into my throat thinking some precious little girl is in a life or death situation....only to find out it's about a _dog_. As a life long dog owner, I love my dogs. I really do. Got tears in my eyes every time one was put to sleep (and I *never* cry). But to ask for prayers for a _dog_? _Really_? For the love of pete, at least put in the thread title "for my *DOG* Katy". In my humble opinion, this a cruel thing to do to the rest of us (though I will give you the benefit of the doubt and assume it wasn't intentional).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think being in the Pet forum should clue you in maybe?  Come on....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't see "Pet forum". I simply saw the title in the first list of titles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's understandable...but lets give this thread some kindness.  Several folks already trashed it in a very hurtful way.
Click to expand...

I'm not "trashing" it. Honest. I just thought it was an inappropriate title. Add dog in there so people don't think some small child is fighting for their life.


----------



## ChrisL

Rottweiler said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the record - this is about the worst title I have ever seen. I catch a glimpse of that and my heart literally leaps up into my throat thinking some precious little girl is in a life or death situation....only to find out it's about a _dog_. As a life long dog owner, I love my dogs. I really do. Got tears in my eyes every time one was put to sleep (and I *never* cry). But to ask for prayers for a _dog_? _Really_? For the love of pete, at least put in the thread title "for my *DOG* Katy". In my humble opinion, this a cruel thing to do to the rest of us (though I will give you the benefit of the doubt and assume it wasn't intentional).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think being in the Pet forum should clue you in maybe?  Come on....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By the way Coyote....who names a _pet_ Katy? Every pet I've had was named after an inanimate object (snowball, fluffy, etc.). Say what you want, but that didn't help either. I didn't see the forum it was in and with a name like Katy in the title, I couldn't help but click on it to see if I could help some little girl - if nothing else with some prayers. But I'm not praying for a dadgum _dog_.
Click to expand...


Then don't.  No need to respond if you aren't going to offer anything.


----------



## Coyote

Rottweiler, do you have dogs too?  What sort?


----------



## saveliberty

Rottweiler said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see "Pet forum". I simply saw the title in the first list of titles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Rottweiler, need I go further?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You're* Rottweiler.....need _I_ go further?
Click to expand...


I presumed you had one and not you were one.


----------



## P@triot

ChrisL said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the record - this is about the worst title I have ever seen. I catch a glimpse of that and my heart literally leaps up into my throat thinking some precious little girl is in a life or death situation....only to find out it's about a _dog_. As a life long dog owner, I love my dogs. I really do. Got tears in my eyes every time one was put to sleep (and I *never* cry). But to ask for prayers for a _dog_? _Really_? For the love of pete, at least put in the thread title "for my *DOG* Katy". In my humble opinion, this a cruel thing to do to the rest of us (though I will give you the benefit of the doubt and assume it wasn't intentional).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think being in the Pet forum should clue you in maybe?  Come on....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By the way Coyote....who names a _pet_ Katy? Every pet I've had was named after an inanimate object (snowball, fluffy, etc.). Say what you want, but that didn't help either. I didn't see the forum it was in and with a name like Katy in the title, I couldn't help but click on it to see if I could help some little girl - if nothing else with some prayers. But I'm not praying for a dadgum _dog_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then don't.  No need to respond if you aren't going to offer anything.
Click to expand...

I responded because I thought the title was irresponsible Chris and I felt it was important to point that out for future reference.


----------



## saveliberty

In fairness, if you are looking at the new thread list on the right, it does not list the forum.


----------



## P@triot

Coyote said:


> Rottweiler, do you have dogs too?  What sort?


I've had all sorts. Never kept to just a single breed. Right now I have what I don't consider a dog because my wife and two little girls wanted one of those small, annoying, yippee models. Though I must admit, he's lovable as hell. However, the deal was, after this dog I get my Rottweilers. Why?


----------



## P@triot

saveliberty said:


> In fairness, if you are looking at the new thread list on the right, it does not list the forum.


Thank you! That's _exactly_ what happened to me! And I immediately clicked thinking someone's daughter was in grave danger.

Again...I genuinely love dogs. I do. But it is still just an animal and nothing compared to a child.


----------



## P@triot

saveliberty said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see "Pet forum". I simply saw the title in the first list of titles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Rottweiler, need I go further?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You're* Rottweiler.....need _I_ go further?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I presumed you had one and not you were one.
Click to expand...

LMAO! Well played. I deleted out of shame....


----------



## Pogo

Coyote said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the record - this is about the worst title I have ever seen. I catch a glimpse of that and my heart literally leaps up into my throat thinking some precious little girl is in a life or death situation....only to find out it's about a _dog_. As a life long dog owner, I love my dogs. I really do. Got tears in my eyes every time one was put to sleep (and I *never* cry). But to ask for prayers for a _dog_? _Really_? For the love of pete, at least put in the thread title "for my *DOG* Katy". In my humble opinion, this a cruel thing to do to the rest of us (though I will give you the benefit of the doubt and assume it wasn't intentional).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think being in the Pet forum should clue you in maybe?  Come on....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By the way Coyote....who names a _pet_ Katy? Every pet I've had was named after an inanimate object (snowball, fluffy, etc.). Say what you want, but that didn't help either. I didn't see the forum it was in and with a name like Katy in the title, I couldn't help but click on it to see if I could help some little girl - if nothing else with some prayers. But I'm not praying for a dadgum _dog_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Welllll....I currently have a Rue, Hazel, Rosalee, and Dasher.  I've had Cowboy, Sophie, Abby, Hootie, Halley, Deena, Maytag, Elsa....
Click to expand...


Wait --- _Maytag_?  

I've got a Hobbes and had a Felacia, a Suzy Homewrecker, a Stinky and grew up with a Sherry.  Matter of fact I don't think I've_ ever_ had a pet named after an inanimate object.

Thinking of friends' dogs... Gracie and Billy... Rocky... Sophie..... Fletcher (OK that's a weird one)... Sammy (two of them) ... Tonto....

Oh and a newt named Isaac.


----------



## skye

Rottweiler said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the record - this is about the worst title I have ever seen. I catch a glimpse of that and my heart literally leaps up into my throat thinking some precious little girl is in a life or death situation....only to find out it's about a _dog_. As a life long dog owner, I love my dogs. I really do. Got tears in my eyes every time one was put to sleep (and I *never* cry). But to ask for prayers for a _dog_? _Really_? For the love of pete, at least put in the thread title "for my *DOG* Katy". In my humble opinion, this a cruel thing to do to the rest of us (though I will give you the benefit of the doubt and assume it wasn't intentional).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think being in the Pet forum should clue you in maybe?  Come on....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ....who names a _pet_ Katy? Every pet I've had was named after an inanimate object (snowball, fluffy, etc.). Say what you want, but that didn't help either. I didn't see the forum it was in and with a name like Katy in the title, I couldn't help but click on it to see if I could help some little girl - if nothing else with some prayers. But I'm not praying for a dadgum _dog_.
Click to expand...



The names of my pets have been Liz and Georgie and my cat now is called Toby

This IS the Pet forum and you are a troublemaker!

And YES I do pray for  my pets and other people's pets in need! ,,,and YES I will continue praying when needed!

Stupid man!


----------



## Coyote

Pogo said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the record - this is about the worst title I have ever seen. I catch a glimpse of that and my heart literally leaps up into my throat thinking some precious little girl is in a life or death situation....only to find out it's about a _dog_. As a life long dog owner, I love my dogs. I really do. Got tears in my eyes every time one was put to sleep (and I *never* cry). But to ask for prayers for a _dog_? _Really_? For the love of pete, at least put in the thread title "for my *DOG* Katy". In my humble opinion, this a cruel thing to do to the rest of us (though I will give you the benefit of the doubt and assume it wasn't intentional).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think being in the Pet forum should clue you in maybe?  Come on....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By the way Coyote....who names a _pet_ Katy? Every pet I've had was named after an inanimate object (snowball, fluffy, etc.). Say what you want, but that didn't help either. I didn't see the forum it was in and with a name like Katy in the title, I couldn't help but click on it to see if I could help some little girl - if nothing else with some prayers. But I'm not praying for a dadgum _dog_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Welllll....I currently have a Rue, Hazel, Rosalee, and Dasher.  I've had Cowboy, Sophie, Abby, Hootie, Halley, Deena, Maytag, Elsa....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait --- _Maytag_?  :uhhh:
> 
> I've got a Hobbes and had a Felacia, a Suzy Homewrecker, a Stinky and grew up with a Sherry.  Matter of fact I don't think I've_ ever_ had a pet named after an inanimate object.
> 
> Oh and a newt named Isaac.
Click to expand...


Yup...Maytag was my first dog ever, a lab/golden mix - her name came with her 


Rottweiler said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler, do you have dogs too?  What sort?
> 
> 
> 
> I've had all sorts. Never kept to just a single breed. Right now I have what I don't consider a dog because my wife and two little girls wanted one of those small, annoying, yippee models. Though I must admit, he's lovable as hell. However, the deal was, after this dog I get my Rottweilers. Why?
Click to expand...


You mean you haven't had a Rottie yet?  You poor lost soul!  They're wonderful loyal funny dogs   (but I don't recommend naming them fluffy or snowball)


----------



## Alex.

Rottweiler said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the record - this is about the worst title I have ever seen. I catch a glimpse of that and my heart literally leaps up into my throat thinking some precious little girl is in a life or death situation....only to find out it's about a _dog_. As a life long dog owner, I love my dogs. I really do. Got tears in my eyes every time one was put to sleep (and I *never* cry). But to ask for prayers for a _dog_? _Really_? For the love of pete, at least put in the thread title "for my *DOG* Katy". In my humble opinion, this a cruel thing to do to the rest of us (though I will give you the benefit of the doubt and assume it wasn't intentional).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think being in the Pet forum should clue you in maybe?  Come on....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By the way Coyote....who names a _pet_ Katy? Every pet I've had was named after an inanimate object (snowball, fluffy, etc.). Say what you want, but that didn't help either. I didn't see the forum it was in and with a name like Katy in the title, I couldn't help but click on it to see if I could help some little girl - if nothing else with some prayers. But I'm not praying for a dadgum _dog_.
Click to expand...



I am the head of the Reprographics Department (I make copies for everyone) for a law firm. I love working there, so I named my dog after the firm,  DewyCheatumandHowe. Every time I call my dog she gives me a dirty look.

So what's in a name?


----------



## Pogo

inky


saveliberty said:


> In fairness, if you are looking at the new thread list on the right, it does not list the forum.



I didn't see the forum either but it was clear from the OP that the affected was a canine, to anyone who can read.

Actually, for the OP HereWeGoAgain  the Rocky named above was also a Boxer who collapsed one day in some kind of paralysis.  It wasn't my dog but I played the part of ambulance to get him to the hospital.  I don't remember the details of what caused his collapse but I do remember he came out of it just fine and jumped all over me in joy when I went to collect him after he got out of there, so if that's any hope...


----------



## P@triot

Coyote said:


> You mean you haven't had a Rottie yet?  You poor lost soul!  They're wonderful loyal funny dogs   (but I don't recommend naming them fluffy or snowball)



I've had lost of time with them but never owned a pure bread myself. I love them though with all of my experiences with them. They are _great_ dogs.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Rottweiler said:


> For the record - this is about the worst title I have ever seen. I catch a glimpse of that and my heart literally leaps up into my throat thinking some precious little girl is in a life or death situation....only to find out it's about a _dog_. As a life long dog owner, I love my dogs. I really do. Got tears in my eyes every time one was put to sleep (and I *never* cry). But to ask for prayers for a _dog_? _Really_? For the love of pete, at least put in the thread title "for my *DOG* Katy". In my humble opinion, this a cruel thing to do to the rest of us (though I will give you the benefit of the doubt and assume it wasn't intentional).



  It's in the pet zone.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Rottweiler said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the record - this is about the worst title I have ever seen. I catch a glimpse of that and my heart literally leaps up into my throat thinking some precious little girl is in a life or death situation....only to find out it's about a _dog_. As a life long dog owner, I love my dogs. I really do. Got tears in my eyes every time one was put to sleep (and I *never* cry). But to ask for prayers for a _dog_? _Really_? For the love of pete, at least put in the thread title "for my *DOG* Katy". In my humble opinion, this a cruel thing to do to the rest of us (though I will give you the benefit of the doubt and assume it wasn't intentional).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think being in the Pet forum should clue you in maybe?  Come on....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By the way Coyote....who names a _pet_ Katy? Every pet I've had was named after an inanimate object (snowball, fluffy, etc.). Say what you want, but that didn't help either. I didn't see the forum it was in and with a name like Katy in the title, I couldn't help but click on it to see if I could help some little girl - if nothing else with some prayers. But I'm not praying for a dadgum _dog_.
Click to expand...


  She's named after the Town I grew up in.
Just like Addie was named after a country song based on Louisiana where we got her ,Jack Dempsey was named after a white Boxer,and Cozmo was named after my favorite place in Jamaica.
   Sorry I dont adhere to your dog naming construct.


----------



## skye

How is she today???? Better?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

skye said:


> How is she today???? Better?



  Thanks for asking Sky.
She's actually better than okay,she has become the Puppy we knew before she had her problem.
   She jumps for joy when the wife comes home and is better than before!

     I found a pic of her and her brother Mo in their younger years...I'll see if I can get it to post.


----------



## skye

HereWeGoAgain said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is she today???? Better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for asking Sky.
> She's actually better than okay,she has become the Puppy we knew before she had her problem.
> She jumps for joy when the wife comes home and is better than before!
> 
> I found a pic of her and her brother Mo in their younger years...I'll see if I can get it to post.
Click to expand...



...great news!

....please post the picture!


----------



## Wyld Kard

Prayers and thoughts for Katy.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Cozmo and Katy in their younger years...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

When we brought Katy home as a ten week old pup her brother Cozmo,the abused rescue,brought her toys and dropped them at her feet.
  Most amazing thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Gracie

Tolja her body would adjust to the meds.


----------



## skye

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Cozmo and Katy in their younger years...
> View attachment 74737



  ^^^
Beautiful!
They are beautiful!


----------



## Tilly

HereWeGoAgain said:


> When we brought Katy home as a ten week old pup her brother Cozmo,the abused rescue,brought her toys and dropped them at her feet.
> Most amazing thing I've ever seen.


Dogs! What are they like!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Cozmo and Katy in their younger years...
> View attachment 74737





skye said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cozmo and Katy in their younger years...
> View attachment 74737
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^
> Beautiful!
> They are beautiful!
Click to expand...


  You notice who has the big toy......


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Cozmo was the most giving Dog I've ever seen.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Mo playing with the hose....


----------



## MaryL

WOW, my last dog's name was Cosmo. Shortened from Quasimoto. He came from an abusive background, as a result was missing an eye and a hunched back posture. About the time the Disney movie came out. he was a loveable dog, but dumb as a sack of hammers. He loved cats and the mail man. Hope your Katy lives a long and healthy life.


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Cozmo and Katy in their younger years...
> View attachment 74737



My gosh, they are soooo cute.  They look like stuffed animals.


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Mo playing with the hose....



Is there a picture here?  I don't see it.


----------



## Coyote

HereWeGoAgain said:


> When we brought Katy home as a ten week old pup her brother Cozmo,the abused rescue,brought her toys and dropped them at her feet.
> Most amazing thing I've ever seen.



That is so cool!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mo playing with the hose....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a picture here?  I don't see it.
Click to expand...


 Trying...it's a vid.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Gracie said:


> Tolja her body would adjust to the meds.



  She's adjusted far better than I ever imagined.


----------



## ChrisL

[


HereWeGoAgain said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tolja her body would adjust to the meds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's adjusted far better than I ever imagined.
Click to expand...


That is great news.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cozmo and Katy in their younger years...
> View attachment 74737
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My gosh, they are soooo cute.  They look like stuffed animals.
Click to expand...


  It still amazes me we got Cozmo for free other than the the shots.
 What a bargain!!!!!!


----------



## Gracie

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tolja her body would adjust to the meds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's adjusted far better than I ever imagined.
Click to expand...

I know. I considered it a major blessing from God because I NEEDED her to be ok. At first, she was like a zombie...but then I got my Gracie back. For about 8 months.


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cozmo and Katy in their younger years...
> View attachment 74737
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My gosh, they are soooo cute.  They look like stuffed animals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It still amazes me we got Cozmo for free other than the the shots.
> What a bargain!!!!!!
Click to expand...


I love the picture of him, with the tongue hanging out!  That is awesome.  Lol.  What a sweet pup!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cozmo and Katy in their younger years...
> View attachment 74737
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My gosh, they are soooo cute.  They look like stuffed animals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It still amazes me we got Cozmo for free other than the the shots.
> What a bargain!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love the picture of him, with the tongue hanging out!  That is awesome.  Lol.  What a sweet pup!
Click to expand...


  He was a biter for the first few months but after a few wacks he turned out to be the best dog i've ever had.
   Not kidding...he turned out to be a sweet heart as you can see by his face.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cozmo and Katy in their younger years...
> View attachment 74737
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My gosh, they are soooo cute.  They look like stuffed animals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It still amazes me we got Cozmo for free other than the the shots.
> What a bargain!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love the picture of him, with the tongue hanging out!  That is awesome.  Lol.  What a sweet pup!
Click to expand...


  I miss him so much....but I see him on my mantel everyday.


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cozmo and Katy in their younger years...
> View attachment 74737
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My gosh, they are soooo cute.  They look like stuffed animals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It still amazes me we got Cozmo for free other than the the shots.
> What a bargain!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love the picture of him, with the tongue hanging out!  That is awesome.  Lol.  What a sweet pup!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I miss him so much....but I see him on my mantel everyday.
Click to expand...


I can see why you miss him.  How could you not miss that sweet happy pup face?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cozmo and Katy in their younger years...
> View attachment 74737
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My gosh, they are soooo cute.  They look like stuffed animals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It still amazes me we got Cozmo for free other than the the shots.
> What a bargain!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love the picture of him, with the tongue hanging out!  That is awesome.  Lol.  What a sweet pup!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I miss him so much....but I see him on my mantel everyday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can see why you miss him.  How could you not miss that sweet happy pup face?
Click to expand...


  He was the most amazing Dog....


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My gosh, they are soooo cute.  They look like stuffed animals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It still amazes me we got Cozmo for free other than the the shots.
> What a bargain!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love the picture of him, with the tongue hanging out!  That is awesome.  Lol.  What a sweet pup!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I miss him so much....but I see him on my mantel everyday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can see why you miss him.  How could you not miss that sweet happy pup face?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was the most amazing Dog....
Click to expand...


Cosmo the Super Dog!    Lol.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> It still amazes me we got Cozmo for free other than the the shots.
> What a bargain!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the picture of him, with the tongue hanging out!  That is awesome.  Lol.  What a sweet pup!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I miss him so much....but I see him on my mantel everyday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can see why you miss him.  How could you not miss that sweet happy pup face?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was the most amazing Dog....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cosmo the Super Dog!    Lol.
Click to expand...


 Yeah...thats how I saw him.


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the picture of him, with the tongue hanging out!  That is awesome.  Lol.  What a sweet pup!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I miss him so much....but I see him on my mantel everyday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can see why you miss him.  How could you not miss that sweet happy pup face?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was the most amazing Dog....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cosmo the Super Dog!    Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah...thats how I saw him.
Click to expand...


Well, if you believe in a Heaven, they do say "All Dogs Go To Heaven."


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I miss him so much....but I see him on my mantel everyday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see why you miss him.  How could you not miss that sweet happy pup face?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was the most amazing Dog....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cosmo the Super Dog!    Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah...thats how I saw him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if you believe in a Heaven, they do say "All Dogs Go To Heaven."
Click to expand...


 God I hope so!!!
The idea that I can see all my Dogs is a great feeling!
     To tell you the truth it makes dying easier.


----------



## Wyld Kard

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tolja her body would adjust to the meds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's adjusted far better than I ever imagined.
Click to expand...


It's great to hear that Katy has been feeling better.  Hopefully it stays that way.


----------



## Wyld Kard

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Cozmo and Katy in their younger years...
> View attachment 74737



That's a couple of great looking dogs.


----------



## Tilly

HWGA, How's Katy doing now?
Hope she's doing well.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Tilly said:


> HWGA, How's Katy doing now?
> Hope she's doing well.



  She's doing great!


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> HWGA, How's Katy doing now?
> Hope she's doing well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's doing great!
Click to expand...


No side effects from the meds?  Is she sleepy or anything?


----------



## Tilly

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> HWGA, How's Katy doing now?
> Hope she's doing well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's doing great!
Click to expand...

That's great news. give her a big kiss from moi x


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> HWGA, How's Katy doing now?
> Hope she's doing well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's doing great!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No side effects from the meds?  Is she sleepy or anything?
Click to expand...


  She was at first but she seems to have gotten use to them.
And the effects of the seizure are fading as well.


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> HWGA, How's Katy doing now?
> Hope she's doing well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's doing great!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No side effects from the meds?  Is she sleepy or anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She was at first but she seems to have gotten use to them.
> And the effects of the seizure are fading as well.
Click to expand...


That's great news!  Yay Katy!


----------

